# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] E3 - Fallout 3 : rendez-nous les teasers

## Arthur Rabot

Tout est de ma faute. Depuis le temps que je réclamais à cor et à cri des vidéos représentatives du gameplay de _Fallout 3_, il fallait bien qu'elles arrivent et qu'elles soient décevantes. À moins que le fait que je sois parti pour me shooter à la codéine toute la journée n'altère mon jugement.
      Toujours est-il que la vidéo ci-dessus, tirée d'une démonstration tournée en live pour le bon plaisir de Microsoft, est à s'arracher les yeux à la cuillère à glace avant d'y planter un petit parasol en papier. Sur le plan graphique, c'est une affaire de goût, mais de ce côté-ci de l'écran, l'atmosphère semble au rendez-vous, malgré une palette de couleurs post-_Gears of War_ un peu tristoune. En revanche, au niveau du gameplay, nos amis les modders vont devoir abattre un boulot de Titan pour rafistoler ce nouveau volet  : armes grotesques, feeling aux abonnés absents, rythme digne de celui du cœur d'un paresseux sous bêtabloquants...
   Sans compter les effets gore plus gratuits qu'autre chose, qui sabrent le Grand-Guignol du perk Bloody Mess (en focus ici) au profit d'un salmigondis de chair et de sang comme on en croise dans n'importe quel FPS. De là à dire que le temps où Bethesda se contentait de teasers (un ici, une fausse publicité par-là) n'était pas si mal, il n'y a qu'un pas. Surtout pour un optimiste de mon espèce, désormais contaminé par cette maladie qui provoque la prononciation impromptue de termes comme "_tour par tour_" et "_2D isométrique_". Reste une petite lueur d'espoir, pointée par un collègue plein de bon sens au nom de crustacé mécano : cet étalage de médiocrité n'est peut-être là que pour appâter le tout-venant. Yes they can !

Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Cowboy

Pour les décors, il fallait s'y attendre, c'est le moteur d'oblivion ...
Le reste n'est pas achevé.

----------


## pseudoridicule

ahahah pour l'instant, ça a l'air bien pourri quand meme. Franchement, vaut mieux s'attendre à une merde sur ce coup-là. Au moins la déception serait moins forte...

----------


## Septa

Ouais... Soyons bouloniste...

Ils montrent que les combats pour attirer le chaland et les combats ont l'air pourris. 
Mais le reste est peut être bien.

Enfin je prie sa nouillosité pour que ce soit le cas.

----------


## Saint Empire

Rho dites moi qu'on peut lire ses mp3 sur le pipboy3000 , je me vois bien arpenter un Washington dévasté en écoutant la B.O d'Apocalypse Now.
la palette n'est pas si tristounette que ça je trouve , et puis les univers post-apocalyptique c'est rarement aussi coloré qu'un charlie et la chocolaterie.


quoique dans la rivière de merdasse brune , peut être.

----------


## Edell

Vous avez vu toutes ces armes disponibles ! C'est dingue ! Y'a même un lance roquettes atomiques ! Oh la la, ce jeu il va être trop bon d'la balle, tr0 !

J'ai peur pour le coup ...

La vidéo ne présente qu'un jeu pour gros bourrins octogénaires, linéaire à souhait.

Puis j'espère qu'ils vont changer l'organisation du pipboy pour la version PC.

----------


## Uriak

Ouais c'est surtout le rythme haché temps réel/tour par tour qui fait vraiment bizarre. Est-ce qu'on peut aimer déambuler comme ça et freezer le jeu au moindre type dans le viseur ? Je ne sais pas à quel public ce jeu s'adresse réellement...

----------


## Dona

> ahahah pour l'instant, ça a l'air bien pourri quand meme. Franchement, vaut mieux s'attendre à une merde sur ce coup-là. Au moins la déception serait moins forte...


+1  ::sad:: 

En même temps c'est que les combats, si on a de bons dialogues avec plein de choix possible, ça peut être bien fendart.

En plus graphiquement c'est quelconque, ça n'a aucune identité visuelle. J'espère que c'est parce que le développement est pas assez avancé, parce que sinon... (ceci dit je ne sais pas à quoi ressemblait par exemple bioshock à ce stade) .

----------


## BLEC

Bonjour,

Des nouvelles de Fallout 4 ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bioshock avait une identité au premier coup d'oeil !

----------


## LavaBeau

Oooo.. Ils ont gardé les sons de Fallout 2 (passage en mode combat) quand on passe en mode VATS et quand on sélectionne les parties du corps des ennemis.... Super original merci Beth

----------


## Cowboy

> Rho dites moi qu'on peut lire ses mp3 sur le pipboy3000 , je me vois bien arpenter un Washington dévasté en écoutant la B.O d'Apocalypse Now.
> la palette n'est pas si tristounette que ça je trouve , et puis les univers post-apocalyptique c'est rarement aussi coloré qu'un charlie et la chocolaterie.
> 
> 
> quoique dans la rivière de merdasse brune , peut être.


Tout est flou est plastifié, très loin de l'ambiance de FO1&2. Même tactics faisait mieux.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le mélange réel / tout par tour ne me dérange pas trop. Mais s'il y a à chaque fois une vidéo au ralenti,...

----------


## etherealwtf

Ce qui est bizarre aussi, c'est que le type bute tout le monde à vue. Est ce que quand on rentre dans un zone où on peut dialoguer avec les gens, on est prévenu ? Ou alors quand une roquette arrive sur l'ennemi qui en fait était un ami, ça ouvre direct le panel de dialogue  ::blink::

----------


## ElGato

Gears of War 3, déjà. Palette de couleur de mutant diahrréique, interface consolesque (on dirait MGS)...Putain j'ai hâte.

----------


## sylphid

> Ce qui est bizarre aussi, c'est que le type bute tout le monde à vue. Est ce que quand on rentre dans un zone où on peut dialoguer avec les gens, on est prévenu ? Ou alors quand une roquette arrive sur l'ennemi qui en fait était un ami, ça ouvre direct le panel de dialogue


Ouaip ca m'a aussi choqué, comme la gueule "quake 2" des 3 pauvres enemies qui trainent, comme le coté gros bills -je defonce - tout ce qui bougent (Et ya pas trop de truc qui bougent en plus c'est statique de chez statique ce que l'on voit), comme l'impression de jouer a un -deus ex 2- plus qu'a un fallout, etc...

Le mélange réel / tout par tour perso j'aime bien c'est pas la que je taperai sur l'ambulance.

Allez c'est juste une vilaine version alpha qui traine...

----------


## Uriak

Sur le déroulement de l'action elle-même c'est stupide de spéculer. Ils veulent montrer des combats, ils le font. L'exploration et les dialogues c'est pas top en trailer.

----------


## vindhler

C'est moi ou les tirs, même à 20% de précision, ont l'air bien précis et destructeurs?

----------


## etherealwtf

> Sur le déroulement de l'action elle-même c'est stupide de spéculer. Ils veulent montrer des combats, ils le font. L'exploration et les dialogues c'est pas top en trailer.


S'ils voulaient faire un fps, fallait le dire, non ? 
C'est quand même la suite de ce qui, à mon sens, a de plus prêt cotôyé le jeu de rôles dans toute la création vidéoludique.

Si la suite de mario galaxy était un rts, je crierai au scandale. FO3 dilapide son héritage ? oui c'est moche.

----------


## Siona

Pour ceux qui souhaitent un rpg avec dialogue et exploration si ça peut l'être ^^.

Enfin je me jeterais surement pas dessus à ça sortie.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'espère que c'est parce que le développement est pas assez avancé, parce que sinon... (ceci dit je ne sais pas à quoi ressemblait par exemple bioshock à ce stade) .


Le développement est fini depuis un ou deux mois, ils avaient fait une annonce à l'époque. Ils en sont à la phase de chasse aux bugs.




> Ce qui est bizarre aussi, c'est que le type bute tout le monde à vue. Est ce que quand on rentre dans un zone où on peut dialoguer avec les gens, on est prévenu ? Ou alors quand une roquette arrive sur l'ennemi qui en fait était un ami, ça ouvre direct le panel de dialogue


Bah c'est une démo du système de combat, avec une zone faite pour (trois ou 4 zonards (au passage, je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais ils ont récupéré l'armure en pneus que devaient porter les Khans dans le premier Fallout et qui a jamais été faite au final dans le jeu), puis une paire de mutants, puis un robot, puis l'Enclave : ça doit pas être un endroit existant réellement dans le jeu  :^_^: 




> C'est moi ou les tirs, même à 20% de précision, ont l'air bien précis et destructeurs?


Il est en god mode. D'ailleurs c'est pour ça que je comprends pas l'intérêt de cette vidéo : comment avoir une idée de ce que sera en vrai le système de combats alors que dans ce qu'il nous montre les points de vie ne descendent pas, les points d'action non plus, et que tous ses tirs touchent au but  ::huh::

----------


## Mélanome

Ouch ... ça fait mal ... j'ai l'impression de voir un "Brother hood of stell" ...

Violent, grossier, mise tout sur l'action ... ça laisse un goût bien amère. ::|: 

Pourtant le trailer avec la fausse pub commençait bien, pile dans l'esprit Fallout.

Arch .. autant les graphisme, je m'en cogne, autant l'overdose d'action ...

Bon, on le savait ... Fallout 3 n'est pas une suite à Fallout 2, c'est juste des gens qui ont prit une licence juteuse pour sortir un petit jeu sans ambition ...

Seulement, Fallout est une licence qui nous ai chère... et comme Marcus, on a envie de dire à Bethesda "Fais pas ça."  ::(:

----------


## Nyrius

AIEEEEEEEE

j'ai mal apres avoir vu ca , j'ai l'impressions de voir un FPS post apo 
et franchement les armes sont stupides .

limite les graphismes ca va , mais l'effet bourinage non pas dans fallout .
Bethesda , tu a interet de revoir ta copie vite fait .  ::(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le jeu peut être bien. Moi ça ne me déplaît pas pour le moment. Je me dis juste que ce n'est pas un FallOut. Comme j'ai dû le faire pour d'autres séries.

----------


## Mug Bubule

J'adore la pub  ::wub::  (surtout le : not an actual atomic blast)

c'est dommage que la vidéos ne montre que ce qui semble être les défauts du gameplay

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> ... comment avoir une idée de ce que sera en vrai le système de combats alors que dans ce qu'il nous montre les points de vie ne descendent pas, les points d'action non plus, et que tous ses tirs touchent au but


+1
Et la j'ai peur pour la jouabilité;  en gros ça va être pareil qu'un Oblivion avec des guns et des trucs qui eclatent partout... parceque Oblivion est sympas mais ce n'est clairement pas les phases de combat qui donnent ses lettres de noblesse à ce titre. ::mellow::

----------


## Sylvestre

Bon, on va être optimistes et se dire que présentation pourrie ne rime pas forcément avec jeu moisi... Mais c'est mal barré.

----------


## Mélanome

> ... etc ... parce que Oblivion est sympas mais ce n'est clairement pas les phases de combat qui donnent ses lettres de noblesse à ce titre.


+1, Je peux tuer n'importe qui avec un perso au niveau 1 en parant ou tapant au bon moment ... 
bref les combats sont plus liés à l'acuité du joueur qu'aux stats du perso ... S'ils font ça dans Fallout3, et ça à l'air dans prendre franchement le chemin, on aura plus droit à une parodie qu'autre chose ...

Y'a toujours eu de l'humour dans fallout, mais pas de ce genre ... Mauvaise blague Bethesda !  ::(: 

Ils auraient du appeler le jeu : "Fallout: hypothétic illusion of a futur game". Mais c'est sûr, c'est pas vendeur .

Du coup j'ai l'impression que S.T.A.L.K.E.R. se raproche plus d'un Fallout 3 que Fallout 3 lui-même ...  ::blink:: 

De toutes façons, seul Tim Cain pourrait nous sauver ....

Tim, revient !!! refais-nous un fallout digne de ce nom !!!

----------


## Killy

Bizarre, je me souviens de la présentation d'Oblivion avec l'IA truquée et tout et tout. Là on a juste quelques combats, truqés bien sur et c'est tout. Pas de dialogues, pas de pnj, juste de la baston.

Bon, j'ai pas encore super peur mais je me pose des questions quand même.

La radio en revanche j'ai bien aimé  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

Come get some les mutants, come get some !


Pourquoi, mais pourquoi tu nous fais ça Bethesda, pourquoiiiiii...

:'(

----------


## Corback

Et sinon, Fallout Online, toujours pas de date?
 ::mellow::

----------


## Hyeud

Personnellement, je m'attendais à bien pire.
La démo est certes très bourrine mais si le commentateur ne ment pas, les combats pourront être éviter.
Maintenant faut voir la linéarité du jeu, si on peut se ballader n'importe où comme on veut et qu'il y a moult quêtes liées les unes aux autres avec des choix à faire pour tel ou tel parti, ce jeu ne sera ptêt pas si mauvais finalement.

----------


## Da-Soth

C'est gris.

Ca doit être la nuit.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Bof je trouve la plupart de vos commentaires plus nul que le la vidéo qui, elle n'est pas représentative du jeu (depuis quand on réduit un rpg à ses combats ?)

Enfin je ne peut pas dire que je suis surpris

----------


## Steack

J'ai toujours espoir, je pense que la partie était cheaté, puis l'espéce de lance roquette atomique doit-être une arme trés rare avec munitions trés difficile à trouvé.
Ha oui, si on peut-écouté ces MP3 c'est fantastique, on pourra écouté la BO des 2 jeux originaux (et pas la bouse qu'avais prévue Omar Boulon).
Wait & See

----------


## John Norad

Ben moi je la trouve pas si médiocre, cette vidéo.

Pour ceux qui parlent d'une "overdose" d'action, faut pas déconner : on massacrait tout autant dans les premiers Fallout, c'était plus lent (tour par tour) et on voyait de moins prêt (2D isométrique), mais à la fin d'une partie classique, y avait un gros body count, faut pas cristalliser.

Ensuite, je vois pas bien la différence entre l'explosion du crâne de la vidéo, et les effets du Bloody Mess (qui s'activaient aussi quand le joueur faisait un coup critique, d'ailleurs), bouillie d'os et de sang dans les deux cas...

Enfin, Beth semble vraiment faire des efforts pour rester fidèle à l'esprit de la série, sur plein de niveau : la pub au début, les bruitages (et y en a même un qui trouve le moyen de se plaindre que les bruitages de combat ait été repris - lol ?), ou les tirs ciblés.

Après le tour à tour me manquera, c'est sûr. Mais Fallout 1 et 2 existe, le 3 ne les fera pas disparaître. Et des jeux dans les wastelands en joulie 3D, current gen, ben on les compte sur les doigts d'une main ressortie d'une mare sulfurique, alors enjoy, quoi \o/

----------


## JojoLeMerou

D'après mes sources (la cousine du boucher de l'Intermarché de Ploutarbœuf), *le jeu devrait être repoussé à 2009.*

Ça peut donner une lueur d'espoir à certains.

Sinon, Arthur, tu veux pas nous faire une news sur RE 5, qui a apparemment scotché tout le monde à l'E3 ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je suis en train.

----------


## gripoil

Mais n'ayez pas peur les enfants! Les developpeurs ils collent des gros cheats sur leurs vidéos pour les vendre a Kevin!
J'ai encore espoir.

Le seul truc qui m'a vraiment marqué c'est les couleurs tres gears of war.
Dans fallout on avait des bouts de végétation presque verte, des cabanes de bois presque marrons, et de la terre presque ... terre. Là c'est vrai que tout est gris. Mais dans fallout y'avait des villes ou tout était gris.

Voilà ... Quand on voit l'arme tout a la fin de la video ça fait marrer quand même, elle doit être caché dans un abris ultra top super caché cette merde... avec UNE MUNITION.
Faut pas déconner, c'est juste pour faire baver les gens qui n'ont jamais gouté a fallout.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> D'après mes sources (la cousine du boucher de l'Intermarché de Ploutarbœuf), *le jeu devrait être repoussé à 2009.*


Todd Howard disait "this Fall" encore hier.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Pour ceux qui parlent d'une "overdose" d'action, faut pas déconner : on massacrait tout autant dans les premiers Fallout, c'était plus lent (tour par tour) et on voyait de moins prêt (2D isométrique), mais à la fin d'une partie classique, y avait un gros body count, faut pas cristalliser.


Bah le truc c'est que dans les fallout originaux on pouvait se trouver facilement face à 10 ou 12 ennemis, et que le tour par tour rendait la chose infiniment plus tactique que le "moi voit-moi tue" de cette présentation.

Mais bon, ça sent franchement la présentation préparée à l'arrache. Je mets une enfilade d'ennemis dans un bout de décor et je les dézingue un par un avec des armes de plus en plus grosse. Et pour faire bonne mesure je colle un ordinateur sur une chaise dans un coin du décor (!) histoire de dire que l'on peut bidouiller les systèmes de sécurité avec mais je me garde bien d'en faire une démo vu qu'on a pas eu le temps de l'implémenter dans le niveau de présentation.

C'est une présentation foirée, on croise les doigts pour que le jeu ne soit pas de ce niveau. Apparemment les journalistes qui ont pu essayer la fameuse quête à Megaton ont donné pour la plupart un retour positif, donc...




> Le seul truc qui m'a vraiment marqué c'est les couleurs tres gears of war.
> Dans fallout on avait des bouts de végétation qui presque verte, dans des cabanes de bois presque marrons, et de la terre presque ... terre. Là c'est vrai que tout est gris. Mais dans fallout y'avait des villes ou tout était gris.


Ouais les fallout étaient clairement plus "ocre-rouille" que gris-béton, mais bon un changement peut pas forcément faire de mal à ce niveau, faut juste que le gameplay derrière suive.

----------


## gripoil

> Je mets une enfilade d'ennemis dans un bout de décor et je les dézingue un par un avec des armes de plus en plus grosse. Et pour faire bonne mesure je colle un ordinateur sur une chaise dans un coin du décor (!) histoire de dire que l'on peut bidouiller les systèmes de sécurité avec mais je me garde bien d'en faire une démo vu qu'on a pas eu le temps de l'implémenter dans le niveau de présentation.


J'ai du mal a croire que ce ne soit pas ça. C'est forcément ça, j'trouverai ça completement absurde. C'est limite un fps en fait dans ce qu'on voit. C'est bioshock quoi. Le pipboy montre juste 3 compétances, pas un dialogue... Non faut se rappeller que c'est un rpg et qu'on vient de montrer un fps. Donc on nous a montré la version xb360  :;): 

Sinon pour le gore a gogo... des fois je me dis quand même que dans fallout y'a des trucs ou ça explose vraiment pour rien. Le type devant son pont là, en référence aux Monthy Pythons... Si ça c'est pas de shproukls pour rien.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ouais les fallout étaient clairement plus "ocre-rouille" que gris-béton, mais bon un changement peut pas forcément faire de mal à ce niveau


D'autant qu'on passe du désert de Mojave aux ruines d'une grande ville de béton, donc c'est normal que la palette passe de l'ocre au gris.

----------


## gripoil

> D'autant qu'on passe du désert de Mojave aux ruines d'une grande ville de béton, donc c'est normal que la palette passe de l'ocre au gris.


Et un vert gerbotron à la avalon ça aurait donné quoi  ::blink:: .

Enfin bon. C'est sur que finalement les couleurs c'est surement pas le pire. Surtout qu'on a vu que les couleurs de cet endroit là, c'est du gros patchak. Ca aura surement une autre gueule dans les ... villes ...

----------


## Pluton

Ouais, en fait tout ce qu'on voit dans cette vidéo n'aurait rien à voir avec le jeu en lui même...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est bioshock quoi.


C'est vrai qu'à un certain moment, dans des sous-terrains je crois, où il y a 2 "zombies". Le gun du gars ressemble fort au simple gun de Bioshock avec les améliorations dessus.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Le jeu peut être bien. Moi ça ne me déplaît pas pour le moment. Je me dis juste que ce n'est pas un FallOut. Comme j'ai dû le faire pour d'autres séries.


Pareil que toi.

Ca me parait pas dégueulasse pour l'instant. (vu qu'on a rien vu)

----------


## Steack

Pour les couleurs, faut pas oublié qu'on a changé de coins pour l'histoire: On est plus un indiens venant d'un village pommé au coeur du desert, On est maintenant un bon petit américain en plein dans une zone type DC Washington.

----------


## Ash_Crow

On n'a jamais été un indien en même temps.

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est quand même la suite de ce qui, à mon sens, a de plus prêt cotôyé le jeu de rôles dans toute la création vidéoludique.


Oui enfin, dans un jeu de rôle idéal, les combats se feraient sans jets de dés, hein....

Tout ça pour dire que pour moi, les combats des deux premiers fallout représentent 1% de l'intérêt du bouzin. Tout le reste est dans l'ambiance, l'histoire, les dialogues et les quêtes et c'est à ce niveau que je redoute un massacre.

----------


## MonsieurMit

Je pense, (j'espere) que les marketeux de bethesda essaient de le vendre plus comme un FPS dans un univers original  plutôt qu'un rpg post apo suite de deux jdr "obscures" et en 2D d'il y a 10 ans. Faut se rappeler qu'il y a du kevin de l'arkasans qui doit l'acheter... 
C'est pour ca qu'on se tape deux video accès très shoot. Faut avouer que pour l'E3 diffuser une video de dialogues (memes excellent) n'est pas très vendeur quand on sait que ca va etre vu par la communauté mondial...

C'est pas dans le canard pc d'en ce moment qu'on parlait de la com' de Bioshock qui l'a vendu comme un "bete" shoot pour mieux le vendre aux masses ?  ::P: 

Croisons les doigts les enfants, restons optimistes : c'est FALLOUT ! ::wub::

----------


## Cowboy

C'est une vidéo de présentation ... pas le jeux final.
Les mobs doivent être des sous merdes et le gars à des stats de fou. Le coté RPG d'un jeu c'est les dialogues.

Les dialogues sont la, les combats au tour par tour aussi. C'est tout bon. Même si les textures reste grise et imprécise ca n'est rien si ils offrent un TES (Et même sans ...). Sans compter les grand malades qui porteront le 1&2 sur le moteur du 3.

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Tout ça pour dire que pour moi, les combats des deux premiers fallout représentent 1% de l'intérêt du bouzin. Tout le reste est dans l'ambiance, l'histoire, les dialogues et les quêtes et c'est à ce niveau que je redoute un massacre.


Hmm ça dépend sous quel angle on prend ça. Je suis peut être un bourrin, mais les combats dans fallout me plaisaient, avec deux-trois trucs 'nouveaux' et plaisants, genre les morts sanglantes, les multiples armes, ou les tirs ciblés.
Même s'ils étaient peu tactiques, ils avaient une réelle importance. C'est certain, ici, ils ont l'air prédominants. Je ne crois pas (surtout, je n'espère pas) que ce soit fondamentalement une révolution, si le jeu est un vrai RPG.
Je prie donc comme toi pour un scénario, des quêtes et plein de trucs poussés, drôles, satiriques, immersifs.

----------


## usurper

http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/videos/269...Fallout_3.html

----------


## Herchel

Y en a qui veulent y croire ici!
Moi ce qui m'aurait interessé (et que je m'attendais à trouver avec l'E3),c'est des videos de dialogues ou d'endroits où ça bastonne pas (comme Reno dans Fallout2 par exemple).
C'est dans ces zones que l'ont pourra dire si le jeu est bon ou qu'il est une bouse...
Les seules photos qui m'ont interessé,c'est celle où on voit un gus accoudé au bar et celles de ce qui semble être un anniversaire dans le Vault...

J'aime bien,la video de usurper (merci au passage),où la bande de crétins gueule Ooooooh, Aaaaahaaaaaa!!Yeeeeaaah! à chaque fois que le type,en tirant une seule balle sur un ennemi (ya que des ennemis muets d'ailleurs.Dans Oblivion,ils te parlaient un minimum) l'explose en une sorte de bouillie pas possible.

Dans Fallout1 et 2,il y avait effectivement l'animation qui mettait l'ennemi en charpie PARFOIS.Ici,quel que soit le pourcentage de réussite,ils crèvent en une balle.Et puis,à l'époque,avec les graphismes en 2d iso,ça passait.
Ici,ils ont décidé de le faire en 3d,là désolé mais ça passe moins bien...

Bref,en l'état,on dirait qu'ils ont rien glandé et ont juste profité de la licence pour vendre un jeu pour les simplets.Maintenant,comme dit plus haut,on montre peut être que la partie baston.Mais si on insiste tant là dessus,c'est peut être parce que le reste était encore plus naze...

----------


## vinkolat

Outre les possibilités inédites de comportements immoraux du 1 et du 2, une chose qui me plaisait beaucoup était le visuel d'un monde ravagé par une apocalypse bactériologico-chimico-nucléaire ... tel que se le représentait les Américains dans une caricature d'American Way of Life 50's-60's.
Loin d'une immersion dans ce rêve _comics-comico-délirant-clinquant- le monde-est-tombé-en-ruine-mais-c'est-la-faute-des méchants-commies_, j'ai plutôt l'impression de me retrouver dans le cauchemar paranoïaque de l'Amérique contemporaine  ::(: 
Juste une impression ...

----------


## John Norad

> Ici,quel que soit le pourcentage de réussite,ils crèvent en une balle.


Tu as mis combien en agilité et en tir, parce que ça....

Ah. Non.

----------


## Mélanome

S'ils n'ont pas montré de dialogue dans cette vidéo, c'est que la majeure partie du jeu réside dans du pan pan, poum, paf et pas dans du bla bla ...

Ce qui veut aussi dire que le jeu sera plus orienté vers les combats et donc vers l'action ce qui représentait comme quelqu'un l'a dit plus haut un faible pourcentage des fallouts originaux ; du moins l'intérêt n'était pas vraiment dans les combats, même si le tour par tour donnait le temps au Pipboy de décrire la scène avec beaucoup d'humour (noir).

On pourra s'amuser à sa sortie à conter tous les dialogues possibles, mais de toute façon, y' en aura beaucoup moins ... et ils seront moins drôles ...

Vous pensez qu'aujourd'hui, avec l'ampleur qu'a prit le jeu vidéo, qu'il serait possible de critiquer les scientologues ou autres mormons, ou encore de buter le président des États-unis sans qu'il y ai des grincheux et des interdictions ? 

L' Australie n'aiment pas la drogue dans fallout 3, mais il faut bien avouer que c'est une composante essentielle du jeu ...

Bref, tout ça pour dire que non, on aura pas un vrai fallout ... et que oui, on sera déçu ... que non, Bethesda ne réussira pas à ressusciter complètement la licence, mais que vu le contexte actuel du jeu vidéo, ils ne sont pas les seuls coupables ...

C'est pour ça que Tim Cain a arrêté le jeu au profit des jeux plateaux 

Gloire à Tim Cain !!!  ::lol::

----------


## Pierronamix

> S'ils n'ont pas montré de dialogue dans cette vidéo, c'est que la majeure partie du jeu réside dans du pan pan, poum, paf et pas dans du bla bla ...
> 
> Ce qui veut aussi dire que le jeu sera plus orienté vers les combats et donc vers l'action ce qui représentait comme quelqu'un l'a dit plus haut un faible pourcentage des fallouts originaux ; du moins l'intérêt n'était pas vraiment dans les combats, même si le tour par tour donnait le temps au Pipboy de décrire la scène avec beaucoup d'humour (noir).
> 
> On pourra s'amuser à sa sortie à conter tous les dialogues possibles, mais de toute façon, y' en aura beaucoup moins ... et ils seront moins drôles ...
> 
> Vous pensez qu'aujourd'hui, avec l'ampleur qu'a prit le jeu vidéo, qu'il serait possible de critiquer les scientologues ou autres mormons, ou encore de buter le président des États-unis sans qu'il y ai des grincheux et des interdictions ? 
> 
> L' Australie n'aiment pas la drogue dans fallout 3, mais il faut bien avouer que c'est une composante essentielle du jeu ...
> ...


Madame Irma !  ::lol:: 

Non mais, faut pas déconner, dans la vidéo on voit aussi des passages dans le vault quand on est ado, ca veut rien dire.

La vidéo est centrée sur du boum boum parce que c'est le plus simple a montrer dans un trailer.

----------


## Mélanome

> http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/videos/269...Fallout_3.html


Ouais ben .. ça me rassure pas plus ... 

Au lieu de l'humour Anglais on aura un espèce d'humour débile Américain ...

Là c'est sûr, je l'achète pas ... j'y jouerait pas ... ::(:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais ben .. ça me rassure pas plus ... 
> 
> Au lieu de l'humour Anglais on aura un espèce d'humour débile Américain ...
> 
> Là c'est sûr, je l'achète pas ... j'y jouerait pas ...


Je comprends pas, je regarde la vidéo aussi, et je vois pas l'humour débile.

Y a les mêmes abilités rigolotes genre "bloody mess", même ambiance...

j'ai raté un truc ?  ::huh::  (c'est une vraie question hein)

EDIT : Par contre, je trouve ca quand même bizarre qu'il arrive a faire mouche a chaque fois, même avec des pourcentages ridicules.

----------


## Mélanome

> Je comprends pas, je regarde la vidéo aussi, et je vois pas l'humour débile.
> 
> Y a les mêmes habilités rigolotes genre "bloody mess", même ambiance...
> 
> j'ai raté un truc ?  (c'est une vraie question hein)


Le lanceur de teddy bear ... par exemple ...

Le crochetage à la Oblivion, on s'en tamponne c'est une stat ... pas un exercice de dextérité à la souris.

Le ralenti incessant dès qu'on tue quelqu'un va être lourd au bout de deux secondes et va nous pousser à ne pas utiliser la visée ...

Et le coup du je suis trop puissant avec ma bombe nucléaire portative ...
Si y'en a plus d'une dans le jeu c'est déjà trop ... 
(A mon avis, ce jeu n'aura pas beaucoup de succès au Japon).

Ah ... aussi, y'a pas de civils, ben oui, si non faut réfléchir un minimum ... alors que là, il suffit de tirer sans avoir besoin de savoir qui il y a en face ...

Comme en Irak, quoi ...  ::|:  et ça les fait marrer les abrutis derrière ...

Même si 1% du jeu seulement est comme ce que j'ai vu, fallout 3 ne vaut pas le coup de perdre du temps ... (Alors que le 1 et le 2, c'est la vie qui valait pas le coup).

Finalement, heureusement qu'il y aura pas de Construction set, parce que comme Oblivion, on aurait eu droit à des zombis avec des seins mais aucun mode intéressant.

Ils pourrissent la licence et en font un jeu de casual bourrin qui veut pas réfléchir ... 

Le jeu vidéo se perd ...  ::(:

----------


## Erokh

Bein il cheate pour la vie et les armes, alors c'est pas un petit pourcentage de réussite qui va l'arrêter: cheat aussi

quoiqu'il me semble qu'il rate un tir à un moment...

j'ai aussi trouvé qu'un corps qui explose alors qu'il s'est pris une balle en pleine tête, ça fait totalement débile. faudrait penser à ajouter des  anim' conditionnelles de bloody mess, quand même... le pire, c'est qu'au début on a bien la tête qui explose...




> Ah ... aussi, y'a pas de civils, ben oui, si non faut réfléchir un minimum ... alors que là, il suffit de tirer sans avoir besoin de savoir qui il y a en face ...


et? pour une vidéo de présentation, je montre que je peux tuer des civils innocents si j'ai envie... oh oui! faisons ça! et puis on peut être sûrs que tous les détracteurs du jeu vidéo ne nous sauteront pas immédiatement sur le râble! chic chic chic! allons-y!!

nan mais franchement...  ::|:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Le lanceur de teddy bear ... par exemple ...
> 
> Le crochetage à la Oblivion, on s'en tamponne c'est une stat ... pas un exercice de dextérité à la souris.
> 
> Le ralenti incessant dès qu'on tue quelqu'un va être lourd au bout de deux secondes et va nous pousser à ne pas utiliser la visée ...
> 
> Et le coup du je suis trop puissant avec ma bombe nucléaire portative ...
> Si y'en a plus d'une dans le jeu c'est déjà trop ... 
> (A mon avis, ce jeu n'aura pas beaucoup de succès au Japon).
> ...


Tu te rends compte que ce que tu dis est un peu exagéré ?

Excuse moi hein, mais honnêtement tu fais des rapprochements super super rapide. (l'irak tout ça... ::rolleyes:: )

J'espère aussi que le ralenti peut être viré, c'est vrai que c'est rigolo, mais si t'as pas la compétence "Bloody Mess", de toute façon ce sera sans intérêt.

Y a pas de civils, je suis moins sur, dans ce qu'on voit oui, mais peut être qu'on en verra dans les villes.

Autrement je te trouve la bien aigri pour pas grand chose, en gros tu reproches une partie action, qui finalement ressemble beaucoup a du fallout en 3D. (tu pointes, tu choisis la partie du corps, tu tires)

Et je suis d'accord pour dire que les deux animateurs sont ridicules.

Franchement, attendons de voir. J'espère beaucoup de la possibilité de partir de l'enfance, j'aimerais plus de précisions sur justement le début, les quêtes, et les différentes façon de les résoudre.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> ...Ils pourrissent la licence et en font un jeu de casual bourrin qui veut pas réfléchir ... 
> 
> Le jeu vidéo se perd ...


En même temps il s'agit que d'une vidéo pour nous montrer la jouabilité du jeu en combat. Si après il n'y a ni background profond, ni scénarisation intéressante, ni interaction avec l'univers du jeu, alors ouai on aura le droit de penser que Bethesda aura foiré son jeu... mais bon vu leurs précédents jeux franchement je ne m'inquiète pas trop. C'est sur que montrer 5mn de _panpancmoakiniktou_ est plus alléchant pour le "grand public" qu'une vidéo sur L'IA des pnj sur une journée a l'échelle du jeu mais bon faut qu'il réusisse à le vendre en masse leur Fallout3.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est sur que montrer 5mn de _panpancmoakiniktou_ est plus alléchant pour le "grand public" qu'une vidéo sur L'IA des pnj sur une journée a l'échelle du jeu mais bon faut qu'il réusisse à le vendre en masse leur Fallout3.


Mouais, en même temps il y avait une vraie communication autour des dialogues de mass effect, donc c'est possible à faire.
La video me pait bien niveau combat, choisir les parties visées et tout. On verra pour le reste.

----------


## Siona

La deuxième video est encore plus naze que celle de l'E3 ><, les présentateurs et le public doivent y être pour beaucoup je crois.

Tiens, un doute me vient à l'esprit, on pourra sauter ? le mec passe pas les blocs de beton en sautant mais en contournant et ne saute pas comme un con, alors que tout le monde le ferait, quand il descend.

----------


## superzazad

Tour par tour... 2D isométrique...

----------


## etherealwtf

> C'est sur que montrer 5mn de _panpancmoakiniktou_ est plus alléchant pour le "grand public" qu'une vidéo sur L'IA des pnj sur une journée a l'échelle du jeu mais bon faut qu'il réusisse à le vendre en masse leur Fallout3.


Tu m'étonnes. Surtout qu'elle n'a pas changé, ils ont juste rajouté quelques animations. Béh voui l'IA d'Oblivion est une grande réussite d'après eux(je parle pas de combat, mais de l'IA qui dit à la fermière d'aller tous les jours chercher de l'eau au puits).
Je crois que c'est le système de dialogue complètement *scrogneugneu* d'Oblivion et le manque fulgurant de charisme de tous les personnages qui ne m'a du tout permis de croire un seul instant aux pnj.

----------


## Mélanome

Je crois qu'on a pas du voir la même vidéo ... c'est pa celle de la news de M. Rabot, c'est celle là :





> http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/videos/269...Fallout_3.html


J'espère que vous l'avez pas vu avant de critiquer mes commentaires.

J'espère du moins pour vous ... parceque c'est grave là ...

Quand je dis que Bethesda MASSACRE la licence, c'est pas des paroles en l'air.

Vous y avez pas joué plus de deux minutes à Fallout 1&2 ou quoi ?

Sur ce, je me tire, j'ai d'autres chats à fouéter ...

 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Hyeud

Tu souffres trop, tu devrais te pendre avant la sortie ou tu vas faire une crise d'apoplexie.
C'est quasi la même vidéo avec le crochetage en plus, séquence où le gars il dit que plus la compétence est élevée plus c'est facile, si c'est bien fait, genre : t'as 10 % c'est impossible à faire à moins d'être un starcrafteux poulpe coréen, et à 150 % faut que t'oublie de cliquer pour foirer, ça ne me dérangera pas.
Bref personnellement je suis un peu "rassuré" car je m'attendais à bien pire au niveau des combats (je fais exprès d'ignorer le gros coté bourrin présenté pour plaire aux millions d'acheteurs de XboX).
Par contre je ne peux me prononcer au niveau du reste, ce qui fit de FO un jeu culte : ambiance, quêtes "grises", dialogues, les millions d'easter egg et références fourrées partout, beaucoup de possibilité de personnages différents capables de finir le jeu.
Donc j'attends la sortie patiamment et je verrais à ce moment là en me faisant mon propre avis moi-même.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'est pour ça que Tim Cain a arrêté le jeu au profit des jeux plateaux 
> 
> Gloire à Tim Cain !!!


Tim Cain est _programming director_  d'un studio de dev de MMORPG. Tu voues un culte à un mec dont tu connais rien ?

----------


## ERISS

> C'est pour ça que Tim Cain a arrêté le jeu au profit des jeux plateaux 
> Gloire à Tim Cain !!!


Mouai, la censure sur les jdp est moins lourde, mais elle existe quand-même.
Au point qu'à une Convention, tu peux finalement te faire refuser ton stand de présentation le jour même alors que tu avais payé ta place depuis longtemps!

----------


## bapman

Hmmm, je pense comme beaucoup que cette présentation est nulle et ne représentera pas le jeu (godmode, pourcentage de visée inutile ou présentateur cocu, corps qui explosent de partout), aussi je reste quand même optimiste.

Par contre, je comprends pas le système de combat ! On peut soit viser comme dans un FPS normal soit utiliser une sorte de tour par tour ? Dans ce cas, avec une souris sur un PC, autant viser directement, surtout si on est habitué aux FPS. 

Quelqu'un mentionnait les Action points, si y'en a on peut donc supposer que les adversaires font eux aussi des choix pendant qu'on met le jeu en pause.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Hmmm, je pense comme beaucoup que cette présentation est nulle et ne représentera pas le jeu (godmode, pourcentage de visée inutile ou présentateur cocu, corps qui explosent de partout), aussi je reste quand même optimiste.
> 
> Par contre, je comprends pas le système de combat ! On peut soit viser comme dans un FPS normal soit utiliser une sorte de tour par tour ? Dans ce cas, avec une souris sur un PC, autant viser directement, surtout si on est habitué aux FPS. 
> 
> Quelqu'un mentionnait les Action points, si y'en a on peut donc supposer que les adversaires font eux aussi des choix pendant qu'on met le jeu en pause.


L'idée (je suppose) est qu'avec le temps réel, tes chances de réussites en fonction des compétences, distance, arme, etc...sont calculées directement.

Du coup, peut être que ta première rafale va partir a babeloued alors que tu visais bien bien la tête.

Alors qu'avec le tour par tour, bah t'as l'explication.

Sinon, Melanome, repose toi, dors, fais un truc, mais arrête de regarder les news Fallout 3, tu te fais du mal et tu t'inventes des horreurs.  ::P:

----------


## bapman

> L'idée (je suppose) est qu'avec le temps réel, tes chances de réussites en fonction des compétences, distance, arme, etc...sont calculées directement.
> 
> Du coup, peut être que ta première rafale va partir a babeloued alors que tu visais bien bien la tête.
> 
> Alors qu'avec le tour par tour, bah t'as l'explication.
> 
> Sinon, Melanome, repose toi, dors, fais un truc, mais arrête de regarder les news Fallout 3, tu te fais du mal et tu t'inventes des horreurs.


Ok merci, ça me semble cohérent vu comme ça. Mais ce mélange est quand même surprenant ! C'est quasiment certain qu'un système sera plus efficace que l'autre, à moins que ce soit pour assister les gens qui ont des problèmes à la visée...  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hmmm, je pense comme beaucoup que cette présentation est nulle et ne représentera pas le jeu (godmode, pourcentage de visée inutile ou présentateur cocu, corps qui explosent de partout), aussi je reste quand même optimiste.
> 
> Par contre, je comprends pas le système de combat ! On peut soit viser comme dans un FPS normal soit utiliser une sorte de tour par tour ? Dans ce cas, avec une souris sur un PC, autant viser directement, surtout si on est habitué aux FPS. 
> 
> Quelqu'un mentionnait les Action points, si y'en a on peut donc supposer que les adversaires font eux aussi des choix pendant qu'on met le jeu en pause.


Dans Fallout tu pouvais tirer sans passer par le Vats.
Du coup, le jeu faisait comme si tu visais le torse, pas de tirs ciblés, juste un coup un peu au pif. En visant tu multipliais les chances de faire dess critiques: niquer un bras, une jambe, les yeux etc...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un type qui se prend un headshot et qui part en morceaux, un laser qui fait "piou! piou!".
Ca va être grandiose.

----------


## stadja

franchement?
Je suis un grand fan de Fallout 2 hein...
bon.

quand on complete la vision de cette demo bidon avec ça http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36197.html
bein moi je trouve que ça va.

le bouton qui permet de freezer le jeu et de faire un peu de tour par tour ça me gene pas. Pouvoir shooter un chien errant pour le fun (oui je tue mon chien moi, je suis comme ça, il avait qu'a pas mordre les gentils Slogs) sans faire un tour par tour mais jsute avec un shoot de carabine dans la tete va bien. Et pouvoir se mesurer a un connard en scaphandre au tour par tour est quand meme plus tactique... maintenant je me demande si le bouton pour freezer peut etre utiliser juste pour se deplacer ou pour fouiller son inventaire..enfin bon.

Quoi qu'il en soit pour le moment on a eu des flashs de discussions dans des bars ou bien des flashs d'anniversaire bizarre a souhait... moi je dis que ça peut être bien.

Soyons prêt. Quand il sortira je dviendrais mechant si on peut pas tuer de junkie qui t'ont rien fait pour leur piquer leur jet sans ameliorer la competance de vole... mais d'ici la... j'ai confiance (un peu).
 ::blink:: 

voila.

----------


## KiwiX

Le seul défaut de ce jeu est d'être multiplateformes. Ne faisant pas partie de cette gigantesque branlette sur Fallout, j'ai trouvé que ça avait de la tronche tout en s'éloignant de l'ambiance originale (côté gameplay j'entend), allumer de la tripaille c'est bien beau mais leur système n'a pas l'air au point. C'est du tour par tour ou du temps réel ? On pourra choisir ? Ah, c'est déjà ça.

Par contre, les fausses pubs tout ça, c'est toujours aussi tordu, comme à l'époque.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'ambiance général à l'air bonne.
mais merde, si les combats sont foirés, pour un RPG ça le fait pas quand même.
Mais bon, Mass Effect n'est pas très joyeux non plus niveau fight, ça ne m'a pas empeché de bien m'éclater à suivre l'histoire.

----------


## gripoil

Faut avouer que la video chez G4 est assez flippante.

Mais faut dire que les types jouent le jeu du "Ouah ça pete sa mere partout ça troue le cul"

Mais bon d'un côté je connais beaucoup de gens qui ont joué a fallout, et fini fallout. Parceque je leur avait montré le massacre d'une goule de merde avec marcus et une gatling de porc. Un un enfoiré d'alien qui fond avec une giga gros pistolay laser. Donc bon voilà.

edit: D'un côté j'suis pas surpris par l'action bourrine. J'ai pas aimé ça dans oblivion. J'ai pas envie de massacrer ma souris et faire du straff quand je joue a un RPG. Et c'est pour ça que j'ai pas joué a Oblivion. (J'ai pas joué aux précédents elder's scrolls non plus. Enfin un petit peu. Et un peu plus qu'a oblivion)

----------


## Mélanome

> bla bla inintéressant, puis...
> 
> Sinon, Melanome, repose toi, dors, fais un truc, mais arrête de regarder les news Fallout 3, tu te fais du mal et tu t'inventes des horreurs.


J'ai dormis, j'ai mangé, j'ai fais caca, mais je suis toujours pas rassuré ...  ::(:

----------


## Pluton

> J'ai dormis, j'ai mangé, j'ai fais caca, mais je suis toujours pas rassuré ...


Boah, y'a pas à être rassuré ou non, c'est pas comme si on attendait un bon  jeu hein.
C'est pas la fin du monde.

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'ai dormis, j'ai mangé, j'ai fais caca, mais je suis toujours pas rassuré ...


Héhé, bah écoute, je te dirais bien d'arrêter de dramatiser, mais ça me parait difficile pour toi...

Allez, une phase de tir et hop tout le jeu c'est du caca ! Wouhou !  ::lol:: 

Alala, si on faisait comme ça pour tout les jeux...

Vivement plus d'info sur les passages d'enfance/adolescence.

----------


## Mélanome

> ... ...
> 
> Vivement plus d'info sur les passages d'enfance/adolescence.


Ouais ... j'avoue que t'as les mots pour me rassurer ...  ::(: 

Comme si le héros, sa vie, son œuvre, avait une importance capitale dans fallout .... 
T'es toujours parachuté là, et t'a pas le choix, comme dans la vrai vie ... 

Du coup, vois pas l'intérêt de développer la partie enfance et adolescence.
De t'inventer des parents, une famille ... on s'en cogne ...

Qui était désolé dans fallout 2 que sa tribu se soit faite kidnappée ?
Qui aimait l'ambiance et la mentalité du dirigent de l'abri dans Fallout 1 ?

Combien ont essayés de le buter dès que l'occasion se présentait ?

Alors, nous retranscrire une enfance, une adolescence pour qu'on s'attache à notre "papa" pour être sûr qu'on voudra parcourir les ruines pour le sauver ... ça démontre juste la faiblesse du scénario qui suit ...

Ou alors Bethesda voulait faire de l'ombre à Fable 2 ...

Ah, ben c'est ça ! c'est pas fallout 3, c'est fable 3 !!  ::lol:: 

Maintenant je suis rassuré, en fait, Fallout 3 n'est pas en développement, c'est juste une vaste blague ...  ::|:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais ... j'avoue que t'as les mots pour me rassurer ... 
> 
> Comme si le héros, sa vie, son œuvre, avait une importance capitale dans fallout .... 
> T'es toujours parachuté là, et t'a pas le choix, comme dans la vrai vie ... 
> 
> Du coup, vois pas l'intérêt de développer la partie enfance et adolescence.
> De t'inventer des parents, une famille ... on s'en cogne ...
> 
> Qui était désolé dans fallout 2 que sa tribu se soit faite kidnappée ?
> ...


T'es agaçant quand même. Désolé hein, mais t'es lourd.

C'est pas fallout 2 !

C'est fallout 3 !

Bordel.  ::|: 

Ils veulent essayer un truc différent, en partant de l'enfance pour déterminer la personnalité et les compétences du personnage, "comme dans la vraie vie".

Vouloir créer un background pour le personnage, je trouve plutot que c'est une bonne idée, trop rare dans le jeux vidéo actuel.

Surtout pour un RPG.  ::mellow:: 

La franchement, tu dramatises pour rien, c'est du même niveau que la pétition Diablo 3.

----------


## Guest62019

En fait, Mélanome, tu veux un Fallout bis point barre.

----------


## Mélanome

> T'es chiant quand même. Désolé hein, mais t'es lourd.
> 
> C'est pas fallout 2 !
> 
> C'est fallout 3 !
> 
> Bordel. 
> 
> Ils veulent essayer un truc différent, en partant de l'enfance pour déterminer la personnalité et les compétences du personnage, "comme dans la vraie vie".
> ...


Ouais ... ben on en reparlera quand tout le monde le compareras à Oblivion en terme de déception ... 

Car, comme Oblivion est dix fois moins profond que Morrowind, Fallout 3 (ah ... j'ai du mal à lui donner ce nom), sera au moins 100 fois moins profond que fallout 2.

C'est comme si Microsoft rachetait la licence de Mario et faisait un jeu de débouche évier ... ou de chiottes.

Mais puisque je suis "chiant" et que tout le monde semble se faire à l'idée, comprendre ou même excuser que le jeu se perde au profit de grosses boîtes de prod ... 

Je vais faire comme toutes les minorités qui n'ont pour seul exutoire de fermer sa gueule et boycotter ...  ::(: 

Mon seul regret est d'avoir acheté Oblivion et avoir contribué à ce que Bethesda ai suffisamment de thunes pour s'offrir la licence fallout 3 ...

----------


## ERISS

> Alors, nous retranscrire une enfance, une adolescence pour qu'on s'attache à notre "papa" pour être sûr qu'on voudra parcourir les ruines pour le sauver ... ça démontre juste la faiblesse du scénario qui suit ...
> Ou alors Bethesda voulait faire de l'ombre à Fable 2 ...
> Ah, ben c'est ça ! c'est pas fallout 3, c'est fable 3 !!


 :^_^:  Anticipation marrante. Mais ça m'étonnerai (ou plutôt j'espère pas) que F3 soit aussi dirigiste que Fable.

----------


## Wicked Style

Allez juste pour rire : http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?f3f3fnow

Personnellement, j'ai regardé le trailer, ok on a fait le tour du systeme de combat. Bon je m'attendais a pire de ce coté là, donc là je suis rassuré. Maintenant je veux voir la partie cachée de l'iceberg, mais ca je pense que je l'aurai qu'une fois que j'aurais le jeu sur mon pici.

Ouais j'ai encore bon espoir de voir un jeu agréable sortir de chez Bethesda. (Je suis un gros fan de FO et FO2, mais aussi un gros fan de Daggerfall. Et un putain d'optimiste.)

----------


## Mélanome

Excusez-moi si effectivement j'attends du Fallout *3* qu'il soit dans la lignée du *2*.

Si y' en a que sa choque ... 

C'est comme quand on faisait atterrir des ovnis dans Idiana Jones ... hum ... ça doit décidément être une caractéristique de notre époque ...

----------


## Guest62019

Et si au lieu d'attendre le Messie, tu t'attendais juste à un JDR Post-Apo ?
La déception, on se la crée aussi.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais ... ben on en reparlera quand tout le monde le compareras à Oblivion en terme de déception ... 
> 
> Car, comme Oblivion est dix fois moins profond que Morrowind, Fallout 3 (ah ... j'ai du mal à lui donner ce nom), sera au moins 100 fois moins profond que fallout 2.
> 
> C'est comme si Microsoft rachetait la licence de Mario et faisait un jeu de débouche évier ... ou de chiottes.
> 
> Mais puisque je suis "chiant" et que tout le monde semble se faire à l'idée, comprendre ou même excuser que le jeu se perde au profit de grosses boîtes de prod ... 
> 
> Je vais faire comme toutes les minorités qui n'ont pour seul exutoire de fermer sa gueule et boycotter ... 
> ...


Non mais, t'as surtout pas compris qu'on ATTENDS d'avoir plus d'info avant de se lancer dans des prévisions apocalyptiques comme toi.

Pour l'instant, on a juste vu une petite partie du système de combat.

C'est tout.

Et déja tu cries a l'infamie.

Franchement, je comprends qu'on puisse être déçu, j'ai pas aimé Oblivion et j'ai adoré Fallout, mais en l'état, ce qu'on a vu c'est pas horrible.

"Que le jeu se perde au profit des grosses boites", ah ma pov' lucette, elles sont bien méchantes ces entreprises capitalistes !  ::|: 

EDIT : merci Captain.

Et sinon Melanome, tu es effectivemment une caractéristique de notre époque, celle du refus absolu du changement.

Indy 4, je l'ai trouvé drôle. Out of Character ? Bof pas tellement, des extraterrestres, c'est pas plus con que l'arche d'alliance.

Bah la pareil. C'est pas Fallout 2 ? Bof, déja Fallout 2 était très différent du 1 ( y a qu'a voir les détracteurs), c'est pas étonnant.

On aura surement un JDR post apo correct. Aussi bon que les fallout d'avant ? Surement pas, mais tant pi.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et si au lieu d'attendre le Messie, tu t'attendais juste à un JDR Post-Apo ?
> La déception, on se la crée aussi.


Je plussoie.

----------


## Mélanome

> Non mais, t'as surtout pas compris qu'on ATTENDS d'avoir plus d'info avant de se lancer dans des prévisions apocalyptiques comme toi.
> 
> Pour l'instant, on a juste vu une petite partie du système de combat.
> 
> C'est tout.
> 
> Et déja tu cries a l'infamie.
> 
> Franchement, je comprends qu'on puisse être déçu, j'ai pas aimé Oblivion et j'ai adoré Fallout, mais en l'état, ce qu'on a vu c'est pas horrible.
> ...


AVEC UN LANCE TEDDY-BEARS ET UN CROCHETAGE A LA OBLIVION QUI PUE . ::(: 

Et dans la prochaine vidéo, ils vont nous refaire le coup du mini-jeux pour la persuasion ?

Et on pourra se téléporter à l'autre bout de la map sans rencontre aléatoire , sans risquer d'embuscade !!!

Peut-être même qu'ils vont garder les même menus avec des bouquins en parchemins !! On jouera à fallout 3 sur papyrus ?

Et le système de visée, alors ... il sert à quelque chose ?

Est-ce qu'en tirant dans la jambe, l'ennemi boîte et est alors moins mobile ?
Est-ce que quand tu lui tire dans le bras, ce dernier est inutilisable ?
Est-ce que tu peux combattre sous l'emprise de l'alcool et avoir moins de pourcentage ?

NON, non et non, parce que c'est pas ce qu'ils ont retenus de fallout ...

Ce que j'aime pas dans cette vidéo, et dans toutes les news que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent, c'est que les développeurs n'ont pas l'esprit fallout pour un sous ...

----------


## Guest62019

Je me permets de me répéter car là on risque un AVC




> Et si au lieu d'attendre le Messie, tu t'attendais juste à un JDR Post-Apo ?
> La déception, on se la crée aussi.

----------


## Pluton

En même temps déjà ce qu'on en a vu, c'est un peu comme si la vidéo de gameplay de Diablo 3 montrait un gentil elfe rose lancer des sorts en tour par tour. En mauvais tour par tour. Avec un gros logo Diablo 3 après.
Je suis pas énervé comme Mélanome qui attendait quelque chose, moi ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid que leur jeu soit raté ou non.

Deux choses de cette vidéo Fallout 3 :
1/ Soit ça reflète le jeu et c'est du travail de merde (panpan lol teddy bear boum lol).
2/ Soit ça ne reflète pas le jeu mais on nous la sert parce qu'on nous prend vraiment pour des bons gros cons bien bourrins. Ca vous dérange pas qu'on nous prenne systématiquement pour des gros cons ? Apparemment non.

De plus, on peut déjà affirmer que la partie FPS est moisie du cul : j'ai joué à un sacré paquet de FPS et je peux vous dire que si ça reste en l'état, bah c'est juste une grosse merde. Surtout l'IA.
Et ça, on peut le juger puisqu'ils nous ont montré la partie FPS.

D'un côté c'est ridicule de lire les commentaires qui réclament l'énucléation de Todd Howard et qui estiment déjà que l'ensemble du jeu est nul et est un trahison totale, tout en encensant les fallouts qui n'étaient pas si exempts de défauts, mais de l'autre il devient agaçant de lire "vous pouvez pas juger, on a rien vu".
On a vu 11 minutes de gameplay des combats, du VATS, des animations (la femme qui s'accroupit sur le pont dans une posture artificielle est ignoble), l'IA en combat, une demi-douzaine d'armes et c'est de la merde, point barre.

Carton jaune pour l'IA
Carton jaune pour les armes
Carton jaune pour les textures
Carton jaune pour les animations (je parle même pas du perk trauma)
Carton jaune pour la bourrinitude
Carton jaune pour le son
Carton rouge pour les commentaires, les informations sur le côté JDR.

Bref, ça sent la merde, ça ressemble à de la merde, ça en a la couleur mais bon, faut pas juger "on a rien vu". A mon avis c'est ceux qui expliquent qu'on a rien vu (oh non, rien de rien) qui se la fabriquent leur déception.

----------


## Mélanome

> Et si au lieu d'attendre le Messie, tu t'attendais juste à un JDR Post-Apo ?
> La déception, on se la crée aussi.


Un jeu post-appo dans l'univers de fallout qui n'est pas vraiment un RPG, pas vraiment un FPS, pas vraiment un jeu en fait ...

J'appelle ça de l'exploitation de licence ...

Je me suis fais avoir avec Oblivion, je me ferais pas avoir avec Fallout 3 ...

----------


## Pierronamix

> En même temps déjà ce qu'on en a vu, c'est un peu comme si la vidéo de gameplay de Diablo 3 montrait un gentil elfe rose lancer des sorts en tour par tour. En mauvais tour par tour. Avec un gros logo Diablo 3 après.
> Je suis pas énervé comme Mélanome qui attendait quelque chose, moi ça ne me fait ni chaud ni froid que leur jeu soit raté ou non.
> 
> Deux choses de cette vidéo Fallout 3 :
> 1/ Soit ça reflète le jeu et c'est du travail de merde (panpan lol teddy bear boum lol).
> 2/ Soit ça ne reflète pas le jeu mais on nous la sert parce qu'on nous prend vraiment pour des bons gros cons bien bourrins. Ca vous dérange pas qu'on nous prenne systématiquement pour des gros cons ? Apparemment non.
> 
> De plus, on peut déjà affirmer que la partie FPS est moisie du cul : j'ai joué à un sacré paquet de FPS et je peux vous dire que si ça reste en l'état, bah c'est juste une grosse merde. Surtout l'IA.
> Et ça, on peut le juger puisqu'ils nous ont montré la partie FPS.
> ...


Non.

On a vu 11 minutes de gameplay avec des codes, joué pour un public précis (merde, quand tu vois les deux animateurs, tu comprends qu'on est pas visés).

On a rien vu de l'aspect RPG.
On a rien vu de l'aspect Aventure.

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, la vue FPS a l'air pourrie, l'IA aussi. Mais c'est un peu la même chose dans Stalker, pourtant il est encensé, donc bon.  :;): 

L'aspect graphique je suis d'accord, c'est pas très beau, j'espère que manette en main on s'y retrouve, sinon c'est dommage.

Donc oui, je te le répète, on a rien vu.

On a bien vu qu'on pouvait être bourrin, (faut satisfaire un certain public), mais c'est tout.

On a vu que le jeu était moche.

On a vu que la vue FPS était pas terrible. (mais reste la vue TPS)

Je veux pas défendre a tout prix le jeu, mais je trouve ca incroyable qu'on le massacre pour des broutilles.

Je pense qu'il peut être correct.

----------


## Mélanome

Y' en a qui sont d'un optimisme à toute épreuve ...

Au moins, avec un publique comme ça, les éditeurs s'assurent un avenir radieux ....

A quoi bon essayer de faire le jeu parfait quand on se contente d'une grosse merde beaucoup moins chère à développer ... c'est sur ...

Et pour ton information, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. a été décrié pour son IA, mais elle est dix fois mieux que ce qu'ils montrent dans cette vidéo ... eux au moins, ils bougent ...

Je crois même qu'ils vont réussir à faire pire qu' Oblivion ...

----------


## Pluton

> Non.
> 
> On a vu 11 minutes de gameplay avec des codes, joué pour un public précis (merde, quand tu vois les deux animateurs, tu comprends qu'on est pas visés).
> 
> On a rien vu de l'aspect RPG.
> On a rien vu de l'aspect Aventure.
> 
> Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, la vue FPS a l'air pourrie, l'IA aussi.


Donc déjà une vue pourrie et une IA pourrie, ça part sur des bonnes bases, mais non on a rien vu. ::|: 




> Mais c'est un peu la même chose dans Stalker, pourtant il est encensé, donc bon.


 ::o: 


Tu sais que t'es un grand malade toi ?
L'IA de Stalker en combat est une des meilleures que j'aie jamais vu : déplacements à couvert, prises à revers, utilisation du groupe et le tout non scripté et je parle même pas de l'IA moddée. Comparer ça et les mobs de fallout3 qui se jettent tout droit à la gueule du PJ avec un... baton.




> L'aspect graphique je suis d'accord, c'est pas très beau, j'espère que manette en main on s'y retrouve, sinon c'est dommage.


Ouais donc c'est moche en plus (moi je trouve pas ça trop grave). La manette moi je connais pas, mais grâce à ceux qui jouent sur console on va se payer une interface de merde. D'ailleurs on la voit l'interface, et aucun objet n'a de description détaillée. Ça sent la grosse immersion tout ça...




> Donc oui, je te le répète, on a rien vu.


Ah bon, une IA naze, une vue merdique et des graphismes moyens, on a rien vu. Ok. ::mellow:: 



> On a bien vu qu'on pouvait être bourrin, (faut satisfaire un certain public), mais c'est tout.
> 
> On a vu que le jeu était moche.
> 
> On a vu que la vue FPS était pas terrible. (mais reste la vue TPS)
> 
> Je veux pas défendre a tout prix le jeu, mais je trouve ca incroyable qu'on le massacre pour des broutilles.
> 
> Je pense qu'il peut être correct.


Tu crains pas la contradiction... que t'espère du bon roleplay et des putains de dialogues derrière c'est ton droit, et c'est pas impossible même si j'y crois moyennement, mais déjà la partie FPS est foirée, les graphismes sont justes, l'IA est à chier et les armes sont grotesques.
Même si le roleplay est bon, ça laisse pas mal de tares, non ? Ah oui non on a rien vu.

Et reparle plus jamais de STALKER comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Courtequeue

> Et sinon Melanome, tu es effectivemment une caractéristique de notre époque, celle du refus absolu du changement.


Mmmm. Je pense que la caractéristique de notre époque est au contraire le changement pour le changement.
Pour Fallout, pas grand monde s'était plaint du système de combat ou de la vue iso des opus précédent, mais c'est pas grave on change. Pourquoi ? Ben parce que.  ::mellow::

----------


## Morgoth

> Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, la vue FPS a l'air pourrie, l'IA aussi. Mais c'est un peu la même chose dans Stalker, pourtant il est encensé, donc bon.


Ahah, faudrait vraiment penser avant de parler des fois. <_<

----------


## hisvin

> Pour Fallout, pas grand monde s'était plaint du système de combat ou de la vue iso des opus précédent, mais c'est pas grave on change. Pourquoi ? Ben parce que.


Euh, c'était la norme à l'époque, c'est aussi con que cela.  :;):

----------


## SteuSteu

Je comprends pas comment vous pouvez juger de la qualité d'un jeu sur une simple vidéo?
Il est clair que là, c'est juste pour montrer le système de combat.
En plus c'est joué sur XBoîte, et pas forcément représentatif du gameplay PC.
Y'a déjà l'ambiance qui est là (le bot volant qui diffuse des messages du "gouvernement") et le silence pesant avant les combats.

Moi je dis ouaite n scie

----------


## Pluton

> Euh, c'était la norme à l'époque, c'est aussi con que cela.


Ouais, maintenant les bons FPS c'est stalker, fear et compagnie. Autant s'aligner sur la qualité. No one lives Forever faisait déjà 100x mieux que l'IA entraperçue dans ces 11 minutes de gameplay de fallout 3.




> Je comprends pas comment vous pouvez juger de la qualité d'un jeu sur une simple vidéo?
> Il est clair que là, c'est juste pour montrer le système de combat.
> En plus c'est joué sur XBoîte, et pas forcément représentatif du gameplay PC.
> Y'a déjà l'ambiance qui est là (le bot volant qui diffuse des messages du "gouvernement") et le silence pesant avant les combats.
> 
> Moi je dis ouaite n scie


Mais bordel une vidéo de gameplay c'est bien pour qu'on voit !!!!
Là on voit que les combats et l'IA sont mauvais, que les animations sont à chier, les graphismes légèrement nazes et que la musique est insupportable rien qu'au bout de 2 minutes.
Ok on voit pas les dialogues, le scénario et le reste, mais déjà ça fait de gros points faibles !!!

----------


## hisvin

> Ouais, maintenant les bons FPS c'est stalker, fear et compagnie. Autant s'aligner sur la qualité. No one lives Forever faisait déjà 100x mieux que l'IA entraperçue dans ces 11 minutes de gameplay de fallout 3.


Je ne dis pas le contraire mais, on peut aussi dire qu'il y avait mieux que les combats de Fallout.  :;): 
Cela ne change rien au fait qu'à l'heure actuelle, j'ai totalement débandé.  ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi, si je détestais le jeu comme certains ici, je ne vois pas ce que je foutrais encore là (j'aurais certainement autre chose à foutre). Ou alors je suppose qu'à partir d'un certain point on se sent investi du devoir sacré de montrer aux autres la Lumière.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Euh, c'était la norme à l'époque, c'est aussi con que cela.


Parmi les fans attendant la résurrection de la licence, ceux qui réclamaient une vue FPS et des combats temps réels étaient pas vraiment nombreux...

----------


## Guest62019

Autant les arguments sur l'IA, le design, l'ambiance je peux les comprendre quand on parle de l "esprit" Fallout.

Autant la vue  ::huh:: 

Une vue FPS bien maîtrisée représente pour moi le summum de l'immersion.

----------


## Pluton

> Je ne dis pas le contraire mais, on peut aussi dire qu'il y avait mieux que les combats de Fallout.


Parfaitement d'accord, mais qu'ils fassent un FPS très bien, pourquoi pas, mais qu'ils l'assument et le fassent correctement.




> Moi, si je détestais le jeu comme certains ici, je ne vois pas ce que je foutrais encore là (j'aurais certainement autre chose à foutre). Ou alors je suppose qu'à partir d'un certain point on se sent investi du devoir sacré de montrer aux autres la Lumière.


Je ne déteste pas un jeu qui n'est pas encore sorti, qui n'existe pas finalement. Si ça se trouve les quêtes seront géniales et les dialogues excellents. ::rolleyes:: 

Y'a bien des gens qui postent sur le topic de b0b0.

Je me sens investit de rien du tout, mais je suis fasciné par le fait que des professionnels du jeu video avec des gros moyens récupèrent une licence aussi vénérée que fallout - licence que je ne vénère pas, d'ailleurs - et se permettent de communiquer de la sorte dessus, de lui adjoindre une partie FPS aussi clairement foirée, de ne pas se tenir aux top en matière d'IA, de graphismes, d'animations, de feeling et de design des armes.

Qu'ils fassent un boulot personnel que certains n'aiment pas, pourquoi pas, mais quand on rachète un truc aussi célèbre de fallout et qu'on fait ce qu'ils ont voulu nous montrer jusque là, c'est du travail de sagouin.

Qu'ils fassent un FPS "fallout3" ultra bourrin à la Painkiller, survival à la Stalker, pleins les mirettes à la Crysis ou "évolué" à la Bioshock, très bien, mais qu'ils le fassent correctement. Là ça ressemble non seulement à rien de connu, mais à rien tout court.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ahah, faudrait vraiment penser avant de parler des fois.


Attends, l'IA de stalker est génial ? Franchement ? Faut pas déconner non plus...Le nombre de fois que j'ai fait un massacre simplement en attendant que ces braves garçons viennent un par un devant la porte...

Je te renvois donc le compliment.  ::rolleyes:: 

@ Pluton : Oui, pour un RPG, une vue FPS pourrie (qu'on peut passer en TPS), une IA pas terrible, et une technique quelconque, c'est pas grave.

Exemple, Mass Effet : Pas très beau, système de combat pas optimal, IA en carton, armes toutes pareilles mais grand RPG.

Donc oui, j'ai encore espoir que ce soit un bon RPG, mais un mauvais FPS.

@ Courtequeue : Parceque maintenant, tu me refais un jeu en 3D iso, avec deux animations, je le paye pas 70€.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Autant les arguments sur l'IA, le design, l'ambiance je peux les comprendre quand on parle de l "esprit" Fallout.
> 
> Autant la vue 
> 
> Une vue FPS bien maîtrisée représente pour moi le summum de l'immersion.


Je ne parle pas de l'_esprit_ de Fallout, juste du changement pour le changement.
Le vue FPS existait déjà en 1997, la vue iso était donc un choix des développeurs originels, pas une contrainte.
En changer maintenant ne répond pas à une demande de ceux qui rêvaient d'une suite à leur série fétiche.
C'est plus une contrainte de Bethesda, liée à ce qu'ils savent faire, la vue FPS.  ::P:

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est plus une contrainte de Bethesda, liée à ce qu'ils savent faire, la vue FPS.


Ca peut très bien être un choix délibéré avec une réelle volonté d'impact sur le gameplay et l'esprit afin de favoriser avec talent l'immersion.

Ouais je sais je suis pas du tout crédible  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

> Attends, l'IA de stalker est génial ? Franchement ? Faut pas déconner non plus...Le nombre de fois que j'ai fait un massacre simplement en attendant que ces braves garçons viennent un par un devant la porte...
> 
> Je te renvois donc le compliment. 
> 
> @ Pluton : Oui, pour un RPG, une vue FPS pourrie (qu'on peut passer en TPS), une IA pas terrible, et une technique quelconque, c'est pas grave.
> 
> Exemple, Mass Effet : Pas très beau, système de combat pas optimal, IA en carton, armes toutes pareilles mais grand RPG.
> 
> Donc oui, j'ai encore espoir que ce soit un bon RPG, mais un mauvais FPS.
> ...


On a pas la même appréciation d'un jeu alors. Parce que par exemple KOTOR que beaucoup adorent, y'a beaucoup de combats, ceux-ci sont chiants, répétitifs avec peu de challenge, eh bien moi ça suffit à me faire décrocher du jeu après la deuxième planète. Pour moi c'est un jeu très moyen. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas acheté Mass effect.

Faut pas croire que y'aura moins de combat dans Fallout 3 : un seul PNJ recrutable = pas de perso charismatique avec sa bande pour résoudre les combats.
Et dans fallout, quoi qu'on en dise, y'a toujours eu pas mal de combats. Si ceux-ci sont foirés, je vais pas être de ceux qui vont crier au génie malgré le fait que 65% du temps je me fais chier à buter du raider débile avec des armes débiles et moches.

Ah oui, et si un type fait un putain de bon jeu 2D iso avec des possibilité énormes, une interface bien foutue et une rejouabilité liée à de l'aléatoire bien géré, j'achète direct. Beaucoup jouent à Dwarf Forteress avec grand plaisir ici.

----------


## Courtequeue

> @ Courtequeue : Parceque maintenant, tu me refais un jeu en 3D iso, avec deux animations, je le paye pas 70€.


Peu de chance que ce genre de jeux fait aujourd'hui nécessite d'être vendu 70€  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pierronamix

> On a pas la même appréciation d'un jeu alors. Parce que par exemple KOTOR que beaucoup adorent, y'a beaucoup de combats, ceux-ci sont chiants, répétitifs avec peu de challenge, eh bien moi ça suffit à me faire décrocher du jeu après la deuxième planète. Pour moi c'est un jeu très moyen. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas acheté Mass effect.
> 
> Faut pas croire que y'aura moins de combat dans Fallout 3 : un seul PNJ recrutable = pas de perso charismatique avec sa bande pour résoudre les combats.
> Et dans fallout, quoi qu'on en dise, y'a toujours eu pas mal de combats. Si ceux-ci sont foirés, je vais pas être de ceux qui vont crier au génie malgré le fait que 65% du temps je me fais chier à buter du raider débile avec des armes débiles et moches.
> 
> Ah oui, et si un type fait un putain de bon jeu 2D iso avec des possibilité énormes, une interface bien foutue et une rejouabilité liée à de l'aléatoire bien géré, j'achète direct. Beaucoup jouent à Dwarf Forteress avec grand plaisir ici.


Oui effectivement, du coup on a pas la même appréciation.

Par exemple, Kotor j'ai bien aimé. J'ai pas trouvé les combats chiants perso.

Et le fait de pas mourir souvent, j'aime bien, un jeu ou je dois prier avant chaque combat ca m'emmerde. (TOEE par exemple  ::|: )

Un jeu en 2D iso, bien et tout, je prends aussi.

Sur DS.

Mais je paye pas 70€.

Et évidemment, je parle console, pas PC, vu que ce dernier est légèrement a part.

@Courtequeue : Et evidemment, le gentil éditeur, il va vendre le jeu a 20€.

Sachant que même les jeux XBL sont vendus parfois 15€.

Mais bien sur... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Le vue FPS existait déjà en 1997


Il y a quoi comme RPG avec une vue FPS avant 1997 ? De tête, j'en vois 4 : _Robinson's Requiem_ (qui est plus un jeu d'aventure/survie, d'ailleurs), _Strife_ (qui est plus un FPS avec des éléments de RPG qu'un RPG tout court d'ailleurs), et deux jeux Bethesda : _Arena_ et _Daggerfall_. Autant dire que c'est loin d'être la majorité...

----------


## Guest62019

> Il y a quoi comme RPG avec une vue FPS avant 1997 ? De tête, j'en vois 4 : _Robinson's Requiem_ (qui est plus un jeu d'aventure/survie, d'ailleurs), _Strife_ (qui est plus un FPS avec des éléments de RPG qu'un RPG tout court d'ailleurs), et deux jeux Bethesda : _Arena_ et _Daggerfall_. Autant dire que c'est loin d'être la majorité...


Ishar 

Eye of the Beholder

Might and Magic

Ultima Underworld

Tout ça, c'est des jeux à la première personne.

----------


## Mélanome

> Donc oui, j'ai encore espoir que ce soit un bon RPG, mais un mauvais FPS.
> 
> @ Courtequeue : *Parceque maintenant, tu me refais un jeu en 3D iso, avec deux animations, je le paye pas 70€*.


Voilà le mal de notre époque ... Bethesda étaient pratique obligés de faire une vue autre que 3d iso ... à causes des beauf dans ton genre qui ne dépensent pas leur argent sous prétexte que c'est pas la vue de caméra à la mode ...

Bientôt, y' aura plus de FPS, y'aura que de la 3ème personne, et on essayera de nous pondre des repompe de FEAR pas immersive pour un sou ... 
Va-t-on supprimer le FPS des jeux PC sous prétexte qu'il y a que des pads sur Xbox 360 ???  ::blink:: 
(Et vu, le prix ou t'achète tes jeux, on voit bien que c'est sur console.)

Alors pourquoi passer en vue FPS à la mode ?

Fallout est un jeu PC, conçu à l'origine pour le PC, avec les milliers d'heures de jeu qui s'y rapportent. 

Mais non, faut le faire aussi sur console et là ... on va pas faire un jeu de plus de 40 heures ...

De plus, dans fallout on parlait "d'immersion" parce qu'on avait VRAIMENT le choix de nos actions !!! On oublie trop souvent que si on met les dialogues et les choix qui faut, on s'identifie davantage au perso ... même si c'est un sprite tout pourri qu'on voit de loin !

En fait, je me contrefichais que fallout 3 soit en vue FPS, tant qu'ils gardaient un vrai système de combat stratégique (tour par tour) et des dialogues/choix dignes de la licence.

Mais non ... donc merde. ::(:

----------


## Guest62019

Ouais enfin la vue FPS en RPG ca existe depuis la nuit des temps (même avant les jeux de shoots utilisant cette vue, les FPS) .
Les Eye of the Beholder ou les Ishar c'est en FPS.

----------


## Sylvestre

Putain les mecs, vous savez faire la différence entre une *présentation* foirée et un jeu moisi?

Le mec joue en god mode, les ennemis sont placés là juste pour aller dans la demo du plus faible au plus fort, et l'IA est à l'évidence désactivée pour être bien sûr que les ennemis ne bougeront pas pendant la présentation. Faites une démo de ce genre dans Deus Ex 1 et le jeu passera du premier coup d'oeil pour une bouse infâme.

Maintenant faut arrêter de déconner à plein tubes : c'est Bethesda, pas un obscur studio tchèque. Ils font des RPG depuis 15 ans et ont un "certain" savoir-faire dans le domaine et un budget qui suit. Ils ne lâcheront pas une merde dans la nature comme ça. Ca ne sera peut-être pas un bon fallout, mais il me parait difficile que ce studio sorte un mauvais produit. Après que l'on aime ou non le style, c'est autre chose.

Le mauvais point de cette présentation est bien sûr d'avoir tout axé sur le côté bourrin, mais bon, marketing quand tu nous tiens...



> Donc oui, j'ai encore espoir que ce soit un bon RPG, mais un mauvais FPS.


ça tombe SUPER bien, ce n'est PAS un shooter.

----------


## Guest62019

> Maintenant faut arrêter de déconner à plein tubes : c'est Bethesda, pas un obscur studio tchèque. Ils font des RPG depuis 15 ans et ont un "certain" savoir-faire dans le domaine et un budget qui suit.


Ton argument est à double tranchant.
Moi par exemple, j'excècre les Elder Scrolls. Donc Beth aux commandes ça me met pas en confiance.

----------


## hisvin

> Les Eye of the Beholder ou les Ishar c'est en FPS.


Ultima I... :D

----------


## Pluton

Vivement que ça sorte, qu'on rigole encore plus  ::): 

Bethesda a fait avec Oblivion un bon action-rpg. Mais ils ne savent pas faire un FPS.

----------


## Sylvestre

> Ton argument est à double tranchant.
> Moi par exemple, j'excècre les Elder Scrolls. Donc Beth aux commandes ça me met pas en confiance.


J'ai jamais dit que j'aimais le style bethesda... De là à dire qu'ils font des merdes, y'a des limites. Il est indéniable qu'ils font des produits de qualité, pas des productions moldo-slovaques de seconde zone.



> Les Eye of the Beholder ou les Ishar c'est en FPS.


Et Dungeon Master il pue du cul?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Voilà le mal de notre époque ... Bethesda étaient pratique obligés de faire une vue autre que 3d iso ... à causes des beauf dans ton genre qui ne dépensent pas leur argent sous prétexte que c'est pas la vue de caméra à la mode ...
> 
> Bientôt, y' aura plus de FPS, y'aura que de la 3ème personne, et on essayera de nous pondre des repompe de FEAR pas immersive pour un sou ... 
> Va-t-on supprimer le FPS des jeux PC sous prétexte qu'il y a que des pads sur Xbox 360 ??? 
> (Et vu, le prix ou t'achète tes jeux, on voit bien que c'est sur console.)
> 
> Alors pourquoi passer en vue FPS à la mode ?
> 
> Fallout est un jeu PC, conçu à l'origine pour le PC, avec les milliers d'heures de jeu qui s'y rapportent. 
> ...


Déja t'es gentils, tes insultes tu vas les reprendre, et on va repartir sur de bonnes bases, vu que t'as du mal a lire apparemment : 

Non, je ne donne pas 70€ pour un jeu qui coute que dalle a faire.

Oui je veux bien acheter un jeu fallout en 3D iso.

Mais pas a 70€.

Merde, a ce prix la, j'attends au moins qu'il rentabilise mon PC ou ma 360.

Si c'est un jeu fait avec un vieux moteur moche, pas de probleme, mais pas cher alors.

Et juste pour te sortir de tes idées reçues a deux balles, GTA faut 100 heures pour tout faire, minimum. Pas mal pour un jeu console, huuum ?

je parle de la console car le jeu est multi plateforme, et vraisemblablement plus orienté console. Y a qu'a voir, la présentation est faite avec le pad.

Mais j'achète a peu pres autant de jeu sur PC et 360.

Quand aux dialogues, une fois encore, qu'est ce qui te permet de dire que les dialogues sont pourris ?

T'en as vu ?

Non.

C'est bon maintenant ?

----------


## Sylvestre

> Vivement que ça sorte, qu'on rigole encore plus 
> 
> Bethesda a fait avec Oblivion un bon action-rpg. Mais ils ne savent pas faire un FPS.


Tu fais une petite fixation apparemment.

Un FPS c'est Quake-Doom-Half Life-Bioshock. Fallout 3 est un RPG (enfin un action-rpg, je le crains) mais ça n'a jamais été un FPS.

----------


## Pluton

> Non, je ne donne pas 70€ pour un jeu qui coute que dalle a faire.
> *Tu sais que les scénaristes, les level-designer, les doubleurs et les artistes sont payés eux aussi ? Surtout que niveau technique F3 n'aura pas couté grand chose puisqu'on dirait un mode pour Oblivion. On retrouve même les objets de l'étagère qui bougent tous quand on en prend un.*
> 
> Oui je veux bien acheter un jeu fallout en 3D iso.
> 
> Mais pas a 70€.
> *Un jeu PC neuf c'est 45-50€*
> 
> Merde, a ce prix la, j'attends au moins qu'il rentabilise mon PC ou ma 360.
> ...


Alors fallout 3 tu l'achèteras en occase.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Alors fallout 3 tu l'achèteras en occase.


Non je suis désolé, a 70€, pas un jeu en 3D iso, c'est de l'abus.

Et les scénaristes et consort, c'est clairement pas ce qui coute le plus cher.

Comme dit précédemment, Fallout 3 est présenté comme un jeu console, microsoft le présente sur 360, la vidéo qu'on a pu voir, c'était aussi sur console...

Ca me chagrine, parceque je préfère le PC, mais c'est comme ça.

Du coup, a 40€, oui, je prends le Fallout 3D iso avec un super scénar et tout et tout.

J'aime bien les oldies, j'ai encore la SNES et la Megadrive, mais je payerais pas le prix fort pour un jeu utilisant le moteur de Quake 1, y a des limites.

Note bien que je n'achete quasiment aucun jeu au prix fort, car aucun a mes yeux ne justifie ses 70€.

Le seul que j'ai vu pour l'instant mériter cette somme, c'est GTA IV.

Donc oui, Fallout 3, ce sera de toute façon en occaz.

----------


## hisvin

Il faut bien vivre, aussi...Si tu fais un jeu isométrique, tu ne vises qu'une infime partie des joueurs et c'est con à dire mais avec 10000 ventes à 10 euros, tu ne vis pas de ton taff alors la seule méthode est d'augmenter le prix des jeux. 

Il faudrait qu'en même pas oublier qu'il y a des gens qui vivent derrière.
Juste pour info:
http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/mm5...=Avernum_Games
Jeu isométrique développé par 1 personne et de très bonne facture, en plus.

----------


## Mélanome

> Et juste pour te sortir de tes idées reçues a deux balles, GTA faut 100 heures pour tout faire, minimum. Pas mal pour un jeu console, huuum ?
> ...etc...
> C'est bon maintenant ?


Non, 100 heures de jeu c'est rien ... J'ai passé mon adolescence sur Fallout .... du moins au moins trois ans ...

Pour TOUT voir dans fallout, avoir TOUS les dialogues, débloquer TOUTES les armes et réussir à arriver au niveau 99, crois-moi 100 Heures c'est rien ...

C'est ça le problème aujourd'hui, on dirait des jeux pour impuissants ...

De l'action, de l'action, beaucoup de grande gueule mais au bout de quelques heures, une giclée et c'est fini ...

Achète des films (pornos) ... ::|:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Oui je veux bien acheter un jeu fallout en 3D iso.
> 
> Mais pas a 70€.
> 
> Merde, a ce prix la, j'attends au moins qu'il rentabilise mon PC ou ma 360.
> 
> Si c'est un jeu fait avec un vieux moteur moche, pas de probleme, mais pas cher alors.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un jeu est en vue isométrique qu'il est moche O_o

Ou qu'il est fait avec un vieux moteur. D'ailleurs, _Civilization IV_, qui a une vue isométrique (ou carrément du dessus selon l'angle de caméra) est fait avec le même moteur que _Fallout 3_  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

> Attends, l'IA de stalker est géniale ? Franchement ? Faut pas déconner non plus...Le nombre de fois que j'ai fait un massacre simplement en attendant que ces braves garçons viennent un par un devant la porte...
> 
> Je te renvoie donc le compliment.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elle était géniale, mais de là à la considérer comme pourrie...
Fixed au fait.

----------


## Guest62019

> Non, 100 heures de jeu c'est rien ... J'ai passé mon adolescence sur Fallout .... du moins au moins trois ans ...
> 
> Pour TOUT voir dans fallout, avoir TOUS les dialogues, débloquer TOUTES les armes et réussir à arriver au niveau 99, crois-moi 100 Heures c'est rien ...
> 
> C'est ça le problème aujourd'hui, on dirait des jeux pour impuissants ...
> 
> De l'action, de l'action, beaucoup de grande gueule mais au bout de quelques heures, une giclée et c'est fini ...
> 
> Achète des films (pornos) ...


T'as eu une adolescence passionnante.
Et tu maîtrises super bien la courtoisie.

Bonne chance pour ta vie.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les passions se déchaînent, c'est beau.

Tiens, je vais boire un café, voir si j'arrive à être aussi excité et virulent à propos d'un jeu vidéo.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je n'ai jamais dit qu'elle était géniale, mais de là à la considérer comme pourrie...
> Fixed au fait.


L'IA de stalker est splendide par son irrégularité, capable du meilleur comme du pire.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pour TOUT voir dans fallout, avoir TOUS les dialogues, débloquer TOUTES les armes et réussir à arriver au niveau 99, crois-moi 100 Heures c'est rien ...


Sauf que dans _Fallout_, tu ne risque pas d'arriver au niveau 99 vu que le jeu n'en compte que 21.

----------


## Pelomar

> Les passions se déchaînent, c'est beau.
> 
> Tiens, je vais boire un café, voir si j'arrive à être aussi excité et virulent à propos d'un jeu vidéo.


bien serré pour moi.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Non, 100 heures de jeu c'est rien ... J'ai passé mon adolescence sur Fallout .... du moins au moins trois ans ...
> 
> Pour TOUT voir dans fallout, avoir TOUS les dialogues, débloquer TOUTES les armes et réussir à arriver au niveau 99, crois-moi 100 Heures c'est rien ...
> 
> C'est ça le problème aujourd'hui, on dirait des jeux pour impuissants ...
> 
> De l'action, de l'action, beaucoup de grande gueule mais au bout de quelques heures, une giclée et c'est fini ...
> 
> Achète des films (pornos) ...


Oui mais bon la, t'es un peu extrême.

Parcequ'a ce moment la, je peux le faire aussi : 

Pour avoir TOUT les succès, TOUTES les voitures, et TOUT les dialogues dans GTA IV, 100h ca suffit pas. Pour voir TOUT les piétons, apprendre par coeur TOUTES les rues, et faire chaque mission avec un véhicule et une stratégie différente, 100h c'est rien.

Heureusement, je ne cherche pas ça, car je trouve ça un poil ridicule.

Comme toi d'ailleurs. Parce que la, dans le couplet "vieux con aigri insultant", tu te pose la.

Tu sais, dans le jeux vidéo, il y a eu autre chose que Fallout, et même au delà, il y a autre chose que le jeux vidéo !  ::o: 

Achete un MMO.  ::rolleyes:: 

@ Ash Crow : Tout a fait, merci de me corriger, je me suis mal exprimé. Je voulais dire, un jeu en 3D Iso tout moche et bourré de bug. 
Autrement, bien entendu je signe. Déja fait avec Civ que tu cites.

@ Captain : Merci.

----------


## Mélanome

> J'aime bien les oldies, j'ai encore la SNES et la Megadrive, mais je payerais pas le prix fort pour un jeu utilisant le moteur de Quake 1, y a des limites.


MAIS BORDEL C'EST PAS AU GRAPHISME QU'ON DÉTERMINE SI UN JEU EST UNE OLDIES OU PAS !!!!

SORTEZ-VOUS ça DU CRANE !!!

Si un jeu sort en Juillet 08 et qu'il apporte énormément au niveau game play, level design, qualité du scénario, si les graphismes sont vieux de trois ans, se sera quand même un jeu moderne !!!

 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Morgoth

> Ton argument est à double tranchant.
> Moi par exemple, j'excècre les Elder Scrolls. Donc Beth aux commandes ça me met pas en confiance.


Tente Morrowind, c'est autre chose qu'Oblivion.

----------


## Guest62019

> MAIS BORDEL C'EST PAS AU GRAPHISME QU'ON DÉTERMINE SI UN JEU EST UNE OLDIES OU PAS !!!!
> 
> SORTEZ-VOUS ça DU CRANE !!!
> 
> Si un jeu sort en Juillet 08 et qu'il apporte énormément au niveau game play, level design, qualité du scénario, si les graphismes sont vieux de trois ans, se sera quand même un jeu moderne !!!
> 
> 
> __________________



Non mais on peut pas on est des beaufs impuissants qui comprennent rien à la qualité.

----------


## Pelomar

> Tente Morrowind, c'est autre chose qu'Oblivion.


Ah ah Morrowind c'est de la merde, Daggerfall y a que ca de vrai !

----------


## Guest62019

> Tente Morrowind, c'est autre chose qu'Oblivion.


J'ai tenté.
Mais c'était mal parti : j'aimes pas beaucoup le medfan et j'adores le tour par tour.

C'est pas tant que j'aimes pas, c'est plus que ça me convient pas.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oh, Melanome, sérieux, tu peux baisser le ton aussi, hein, je crois qu'on a compris ton propos.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Rentre chez toi, ta mère a fait des crêpes !

----------


## Morgoth

> Ah ah Morrowind c'est de la merde, Daggerfall y a que ca de vrai !


Ahah, Daggerfall est peut-être meilleur, je veux bien le croire, mais, Morrowind, c'est loin d'être de la merde. Enfin, si c'est de la merde, j'en veux bien plus souvent !  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ah ah Morrowind c'est de la merde, Daggerfall y a que ca de vrai !


Nan Dagerfall c'est de la crotte, y'a qu'Arena de vrai !

Ah on me fait signe que je n'ai joué ni à Daggerfall ni à Arena... mais j'ai le droit de faire mon VC aussi non ?

----------


## Morgoth

> J'ai tenté.
> Mais c'était mal parti : j'aimes pas beaucoup le medfan et j'adores le tour par tour.
> 
> C'est pas tant que j'aimes pas, c'est plus que ça me convient pas.


Medieval Fantasy ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ahah, Daggerfall est peut-être meilleur, je veux bien le croire, mais, Morrowind, c'est loin d'être de la merde. Enfin, si c'est de la merde, j'en veux bien plus souvent !


Ah ah mais Daggerfall c'est trop pourri, le seul vrai RPG c'est Arena !

----------


## Pierronamix

> MAIS BORDEL C'EST PAS AU GRAPHISME QU'ON DÉTERMINE SI UN JEU EST UNE OLDIES OU PAS !!!!
> 
> SORTEZ-VOUS ça DU CRANE !!!
> 
> Si un jeu sort en Juillet 08 et qu'il apporte énormément au niveau game play, level design, qualité du scénario, si les graphismes sont vieux de trois ans, se sera quand même un jeu moderne !!!


Nan désolé, quand y a pas du porno, de la violence, et du direct x 10 j'achete pas.

Et je sais pas si t'as essayé de jouer a un jeu Psone (pas trop vieux pourtant) en 3D sur une télé actuelle.

Essaye.

T'es libre quand pour l'ophtalmo ?

----------


## Guest62019

Ptain quand ils ont sorti Baldur's Gate 2, j'étais trop dégouté, ils avaient changé le portrait de Jaheira ces enfoirés.

----------


## Morgoth

> Nan Dagerfall c'est de la crotte, y'a qu'Arena de vrai !


Nan Arena, c'est de la merde en boîte, y'a que

----------


## Guest62019

> Medieval Fantasy ?


Médiéval Fantastique plutôt  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nan Dagerfall c'est de la crotte, y'a qu'Arena de vrai !
> 
> Ah on me fait signe que je n'ai joué ni à Daggerfall ni à Arena... mais j'ai le droit de faire mon VC aussi non ?





> Ah ah mais Daggerfall c'est trop pourri, le seul vrai RPG c'est Arena !



Pwn.

----------


## Pelomar

> Pwn.


Non mais Arena c'est trop pourri, perso je ne joue qu'a...euh...

----------


## Morgoth

> Médiéval Fantastique plutôt


Même chose. Tu n'avais pas mis d'accent alors bon...
Bon Fantastique en français n'existe pas en anglais.

----------


## Pluton

> L'IA de stalker est splendide par son irrégularité, capable du meilleur comme du pire.


Oui car c'est une IA dans une map ouverte, pas un réseau de scripts dans un couloir. C'est ce qui fait tout son charme.

Et Pierronamix, je préfère acheter un jeu qu'un moteur. Je le répète, un putain de bon gameplay sur le premier moteur 3D stable qui passe, je prends. En plus ça bouffe moins de place sur le DD, ça permet de faire des choses plus intéressantes qu'afficher des shaders Moncul 51.7.

Depuis que la technique graphique évolue à mort on perd de plus en plus de terrain de jeu, de durée de vie, de fluidité, de pognon, de place sur le DD et de fun.
Mais bon, ça fait plaisir à la masse.

----------


## Pelomar

> Nan Arena, c'est de la merde en boîte, y'a que


Oh putain double pwned  ::mellow:: 

Il est temps d'aller se coucher.

----------


## Uriak

Pourtant la solution est simple : considérer que Bethesda développe un RPG post apocalyptique et mettre de côté le nom et les attentes qu'il suscite (ou plutôt les déceptions). 

Par contre je suis d'accord sur un point. Avec la technique actuelle faire de la belle 2d ou pseudo 2d est tout à fait possible et serait sans doute vendeur. Diablo 3 assume très sa vue isométrique.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et qu'en est-il des orbes de vie dans Fallout 3 ?

*mecquiconfondtout*

----------


## Pluton

> Nan désolé, quand y a pas du porno, de la violence, et du direct x 10 j'achete pas.
> 
> Et je sais pas si t'as essayé de jouer a un jeu Psone (pas trop vieux pourtant) en 3D sur une télé actuelle.
> 
> Essaye.
> 
> T'es libre quand pour l'ophtalmo ?


Alors y'a quelques années c'était un bon jeu et maintenant ça fait mal aux yeux ?
Sur PC, quand on a un écran plus large on fout en fenêtré et on a le même jeu qu'avant, je vois pas où est le problème. Pourquoi un jour tel truc est beau et le lendemain il est moche et fait mal aux yeux ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Oui car c'est une IA dans une map ouverte, pas un réseau de scripts dans un couloir. C'est ce qui fait tout son charme.
> 
> Et Pierronamix, je préfère acheter un jeu qu'un moteur. Je le répète, un putain de bon gameplay sur le premier moteur 3D stable qui passe, je prends. En plus ça bouffe moins de place sur le DD, ça permet de faire des choses plus intéressantes qu'afficher des shaders Moncul 51.7.
> 
> Depuis que la technique graphique évolue à mort on perd de plus en plus de terrain de jeu, de durée de vie, de fluidité, de pognon, de place sur le DD et de fun.
> Mais bon, ça fait plaisir à la masse.


Je préfère aussi, rassures toi.

Mais il y a des limites.

J'ai tenté de me refaire un Jagged Alliance 2 (j'aime beaucoup) sur mon PC récent, en dehors de la galère pour le faire tourner (c'est pas le problème), sur mon écran moderne, ca m'a briser les yeux.

Et encore, ca passait, mais faut avouer que j'ai pas tenu ultra longtemps.

Par contre, la vieille 3D, c'est plus possible.

Un jeu Psone, c'est ultra agressif, dur dur de jouer. Sans parler des animations.

Mais en ce moment, je m'amuse beaucoup sur NWN 2, pourtant pas beau et bourré de bug, ainsi que sur Tomb Raider Legend, pas beau non plus.

Mais je reconnais que je me suis mal exprimé.

EDIT : Avait pas vu ton dernier message : Bah c'est simple, essaye un jeu psone sur télé HD.

Oui sur PC, on peut mettre en fenêtre, c'est pratique, ce n'est malheureusement pas possible sur console.

Donc oui, a titre d'exemple, GT 1, il était super beau a l'époque, maintenant c'est dur d'y jouer plus de 10min.

----------


## Pluton

> Je préfère aussi, rassures toi.
> 
> Mais il y a des limites.
> 
> J'ai tenté de me refaire un Jagged Alliance 2 (j'aime beaucoup) sur mon PC récent, en dehors de la galère pour le faire tourner (c'est pas le problème), sur mon écran moderne, ca m'a briser les yeux.
> 
> Et encore, ca passait, mais faut avouer que j'ai pas tenu ultra longtemps.
> 
> Par contre, la vieille 3D, c'est plus possible.
> ...


Bah moi JA2 j'y joue actuellement, ça me fait pas mal aux yeux et ça tourne nikel, et y'a des types qui moddent dessus. On peut y jouer en 1024x768, c'est très mignon.
T'as un problème avec tes yeux ?

Non, y'a pas de limites.

----------


## Seboss

> Ah ah Morrowind c'est de la merde, Daggerfall y a que ca de vrai !


Ou mieux encore, Daggerfall.

Pour le monsieur tenant le discours "je ne suis prêt à payer un jeu 70€ qui c'est de la 3D parallax map boomboom DirectX 10", je dis merci. C'est grâce aux gens comme toi que le marché est inondé de jeux tous similaires et inoriginaux totalement surévalué.

En suivant ton raisonnment, comme qq'un te l'a déjà fait remarqué, les jeux comme Civilization, Dominions 3 ou Heart of Irons n'ont pas leur place sur la marché du jeu.
Belle mentalité.

Pour revenir au sujet, vous n'avez pas été frappés par les grenades ? Quel est l'intérêt de lancer une grenade en utilisant le VATS ? Je veux dire, si j'ai une vue directe sur mon ennemi, autant lui mettre une bastos non? Bon, j'admet qu'on est dans une démo et que l'objectif est seulement de montrer que les grenades sont là. N'empêche que c'est stupide.

Ce qui me déçoit le plus dans ces vidéos, c'est de nouveau l'IA médiocre.
C'est à peu près la seule chose qui aurait pu rendre le combat intéressant, c'était la condition sine qua non. Et ils se foirent encore lamentablement.
C'est pourtant pas comme s'ils en étaient à leur coup d'essai.

Serious Sam > Fallout 3.

----------


## Uriak

En parlant de mod, justement ça ne fait pas vivre le genre ? Après tout dans ce cas, là on évacue direct la question du moteur, et on laisse la part belle à l'imagination des types.

EDIT @Seboss : Je vois même pas où est-ce que de l'IA irait se glisser dans une vidéo pareille... ils montrent un type qui court, qui vise, qui tue, qui court... Attendez donc le retour de testeurs pour juger sur tout ce qui n'est pas dans cette vidéo.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Bah moi JA2 j'y joue actuellement, ça me fait pas mal aux yeux et ça tourne nikel, et y'a des types qui moddent dessus. On peut y jouer en 1024x768, c'est très mignon.
> T'as un problème avec tes yeux ?
> 
> Non, y'a pas de limites.


ah pas contre, je t'avoue que j'ai pas tenter les mods.

Fatalement.

Mais oui, on doit pas avoir le même ressenti, les jeux vraiment trop vieux, ca me piquote la rétine un poil trop. Quoique ca dépend des jeux aussi, Mario sur SNES, j'ai pas eu de soucis.

Huuum, faudrait que je retente Jagged Alliance, les mods sont simple a trouver ?

(et oui en plus, je porte des lunettes.  ::P: )

@Seboss : Oui je sais je me suis mal exprimé (plus simple que : vous avez rien compris  :;): ).

faut lire la suite. Pour résumer : 

Je suis pret a payer pour des jeux moches (je le fais déja, Civ4 a titre d'exemple), mais pas quand il s'agit d'un blockbuster a 70€.

Pour ce prix la, j'aimerais un jeu utilisant la console ou le PC, surtout que d'autres arrivent a faire la a fois toufu et chiadé.

Vache, je pensais pas que ce serait si compliqué a comprendre.

----------


## Pluton

En plus, c'est magnifique par rapport à la 2D :


Y'a un truc qui s'appelle le bon goût et qui remplace n'importe quelle finesse de texture ou shader.




> ah pas contre, je t'avoue que j'ai pas tenter les mods.
> 
> Fatalement.
> 
> Mais oui, on doit pas avoir le même ressenti, les jeux vraiment trop vieux, ca me piquote la rétine un poil trop. Quoique ca dépend des jeux aussi, Mario sur SNES, j'ai pas eu de soucis.
> 
> Huuum, faudrait que je retente Jagged Alliance, les mods sont simple a trouver ?
> 
> (et oui en plus, je porte des lunettes. )


Y'a un topic JA2 sur le forum jeux PC, avec le patch/mod 1.13 qui est en perpétuelle évolution et qui déménage du slip.

----------


## Pierronamix

> En plus, c'est magnifique par rapport à la 2D :
> http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/2...nstitretu5.jpg
> 
> Y'a un truc qui s'appelle le bon goût et qui remplace n'importe quelle finesse de texture ou shader.
> 
> 
> Y'a un topic JA2 sur le forum jeux PC, avec le patch/mod 1.13 qui est en perpétuelle évolution et qui déménage du slip.


Malheureusement, le bon goût dépend des...goûts.  :;): 

Sinon oui.

Merci, je jetterais un coup d'oeil.

Par ailleurs, merci de rester calme, même quand j'exprime mal mes pensées, ca fait plaisir. (pas de l'ironie, c'est du vrai merci)

----------


## Guest62019

> En plus, c'est magnifique par rapport à la 2D :
> http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/2...nstitretu5.jpg
> 
> Y'a un truc qui s'appelle le bon goût et qui remplace n'importe quelle finesse de texture ou shader.
> 
> 
> Y'a un topic JA2 sur le forum jeux PC, avec le patch/mod 1.13 qui est en perpétuelle évolution et qui déménage du slip.


Je crois que tout le monde est plutôt d'accord avec le fait qu'un moteur 3d über next gen ne garantit pas de beaux graphismes (et inversement).

Par exemple, Baldur's Gate 2 reste pour moi l'un des plus beaux jeux, typique représentant d'une 2D qui vieillit bien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Trop top la combi fluo ?
Ils font les mêmes pour hommes ?

----------


## Pluton

> Je crois que tout le monde est plutôt d'accord avec le fait qu'un moteur 3d über next gen ne garantit pas de beaux graphismes (et inversement).
> 
> Par exemple, Baldur's Gate 2 reste pour moi l'un des plus beaux jeux.


Ouaip, mais là où c'est chiant c'est que le devoir de sortir un moteur "évolué" ou "révolutionnaire" à chaque fois bouffe systématiquement une part du gameplay/confort de jeu.

Par exemple Stalker et sa Zone divisée en maps, c'est clairement dommage. Ils seraient restés sur le premier moteur, ils auraient peut-être pas revu leurs ambitions à la baisse. J'aurai préféré un jeu moins beau mais plus vaste.

Y'a qu'à voir les jeux Bethesda : question de la taille du monde (le gros point fort de la série ):
Daggerfall>Morrowind>Oblivion>fallout3.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Bah moi JA2 j'y joue actuellement, ça me fait pas mal aux yeux et ça tourne nikel,


Je plussoie. Je m'y suis remis suite au patch 1.13 et franchement je m'amuse comme un petit fou. Niveau combat ça écrase tous les Fallout mais bon c'est pas vraiment la même chose  :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouaip, mais là où c'est chiant c'est que le devoir de sortir un moteur "évolué" ou "révolutionnaire" à chaque fois bouffe systématiquement une part du gameplay/confort de jeu.
> 
> Par exemple Stalker et sa Zone divisée en maps, c'est clairement dommage. Ils seraient restés sur le premier moteurs, ils auraient peut-être pas revu leurs ambitions à la baisse.
> 
> Y'a qu'à voir les jeux Bethesda : question de la taille du monde (le gros point fort de la série ):
> Daggerfall>Morrowind>Oblivion>fallout3.


Ouaip aussi, et qui dit monde gigantesque et vivant, dit aussi pléthore de bugs.

La zone en streaming plutot qu'en maps, c'est pas mal du tout, mais on a pu le voir précédemment, ca amène pas mal de bugs, voir de crash.

----------


## Pluton

> Ouaip aussi, et qui dit monde gigantesque et vivant, dit aussi pléthore de bugs.
> 
> La zone en streaming plutot qu'en maps, c'est pas mal du tout, mais on a pu le voir précédemment, ca amène pas mal de bugs, voir de crash.


Parce que Stalker n'a ni bugs ni crash ?
Thief 3 et ses maps petites par rapports aux premiers avait plus de bugs et de soucis techniques.

On est en 2008, le budget de certains studios est collossal et personne ne peut sortir un jeu immense, riche et sans trop de bugs ?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Purée, ces vidéos ....  ::sad:: 

Là c'est sur, y'a plus rien à attendre de ce .... *tousse* .. Fallout ( j'ai du mal ... ).

Sérieux, les combats de brotherhood of steel étaient presque plus interessants.
Là tout est dit.

----------


## Uriak

> On est en 2008, le budget de certains studios est collossal et personne ne peut sortir un jeu immense, riche et sans trop de bugs ?


pas formaté pour toi  :^_^:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Parce que Stalker n'a ni bugs ni crash ?
> Thief 3 et ses maps petites par rapports aux premiers avait plus de bugs et de soucis techniques.
> 
> On est en 2008, le budget de certains studios est collossal et personne ne peut sortir un jeu immense, riche et sans trop de bugs ?


Bah GTA IV. Et encore.

Immense, riche, et avec pas trop trop de bugs. Y en a quand même encore pas mal, mais ca s'améliore.

C'est pas encore tout à fait ça, mais c'est la meilleure tentative pour l'instant.

----------


## Guest62019

> Bah GTA IV. Et encore.
> 
> Immense, riche, et avec pas trop trop de bugs. Y en a quand même encore pas mal, mais ca s'améliore.
> 
> C'est pas encore tout à fait ça, mais c'est la meilleure tentative pour l'instant.


Avec Fallout 2, c'est même la meilleure approche JDR du jeu vidéo jamais faite.
Bon ça n'engage que moi.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Avec Fallout 2, c'est même la meilleure approche JDR du jeu vidéo jamais faite.
> Bon ça n'engage que moi.


Je pense aussi. (dans l'idée "jouer un role" bien sur)

Mais j'ai peur de me faire traiter de beauf fan de porno parce que le jeu est pas en 2D moche.

----------


## Steack

Bouh, tout ce qui faut pas entendre comme conneries.

Attendez d'avoir le jeu pour le critiquer, la vidéo ne vouler rien dire: le gamer (si on peut l'appeller comme ça) joué en God Mode où s'enchaîné les critiques, l'IA était en easy, et il possédé les meilleurs armes du jeu.

De plus c'est un JDR, pas un FPS, si les combats vous plaise pas allez vous achetez une Wii et Super smash blabla. Déjà à l'époque de FO 1 et 2 les combats n'était pas top niveau action, là on peut dire que Bethesda à rendue le truc un peu plus vivant (même si ça reste pas non plus super vif).
Puis n'oubliez pas: Les mecs de chez Bethesda sont avant tout des Gamers, si ils font ce métiers c'est par passion, et pour faire des bons jeu il faut du pognon de nos jours, et le seule moyen pour avoir du pognon c'est d'attiré les Kevins et autres Pyjama qui sont Légions. Aprés vous remarquerez que le jeu contiendra différents niveau de difficulté qui nous correspondrons plus.

Enfin, arrété de le comparé à Oblivion: C'est un jeu à public différent. Les types de chez Bethesda ont voulue attiré les MedFan avec un jeu où on défend la veuve et l'orphelin.
Fallout, et ils le savent, doit touché les Fan d'univers post-apo où l'on trouvera des enfoiré, des goules, des esclavagistes, et des catins qui te crachent deçu.
Bien entendue vous remarquerez que Fo 1 et 2 n'ont pas était fait par Bethesda, alors arrété d'attendre qu'ils fasse un truc qu'il n'ont jamais accomplie.

Néanmoins je garde espoir puisque ce n'était qu'une vidéo de cheat et de bourrins avec lance-Nounours à 8000% de dégats qui ne présenté que du combat contre des Bots en easy: Ce n'était pas une vidéo qui représenté le RP.

----------


## Uriak

Bah, de toute façon on peut pas être objectifs, donc bon. Moi je n'ai pas du tout accroché à STALKER, je ne dis pas que c'est mauvais jeu. 

La vraie question c'est : s'il y a un créneau pour des jeux moins au top de la technique, mais avec un contenu plus pointu ~ pas trop consensuel, pourquoi n'est-il pas occupé ? Aucun moyen de rentrer dans ses frais ?

----------


## Pluton

> Je pense aussi. (dans l'idée "jouer un role" bien sur)
> 
> Mais j'ai peur de me faire traiter de beauf fan de porno parce que le jeu est pas en 2D moche.


Non mais c'est pas la panacée du moteur 3D faut bien avouer.
Par contre je sais pas j'y ai pas joué.




> Bouh, tout ce qui faut pas entendre comme conneries.
> 
> Attendez d'avoir le jeu pour le critiquer, la vidéo ne vouler rien dire: le gamer (si on peut l'appeller comme ça) joué en God Mode où s'enchaîné les critiques, l'IA était en easy, et il possédé les meilleurs armes du jeu.
> 
> De plus c'est un JDR, pas un FPS, si les combats vous plaise pas allez vous achetez une Wii et Super smash blabla. Déjà à l'époque de FO 1 et 2 les combats n'était pas top niveau action, là on peut dire que Bethesda à rendue le truc un peu plus vivant (même si ça reste pas non plus super vif).
> Puis n'oubliez pas: Les mecs de chez Bethesda sont avant tout des Gamers, si ils font ce métiers c'est par passion, et pour faire des bons jeu il faut du pognon de nos jours, et le seule moyen pour avoir du pognon c'est d'attiré les Kevins et autres Pyjama qui sont Légions. Aprés vous remarquerez que le jeu contiendra différents niveau de difficulté qui nous correspondrons plus.
> 
> Enfin, arrété de le comparé à Oblivion: C'est un jeu à public différent. Les types de chez Bethesda ont voulue attiré les MedFan avec un jeu où on défend la veuve et l'orphelin.
> Fallout, et ils le savent, doit touché les Fan d'univers post-apo où l'on trouvera des enfoiré, des goules, des esclavagistes, et des catins qui te crachent deçu.
> ...


 ::mellow:: 
Donc selon toi y'aura peu de combats. On verra cet Automne...

Le jeu sera pas trop mal si tout le scénario, les quêtes et dialogues déchirent et que la discrétion ou la persuasion est viable tout au long du jeu. Bref si on peut éviter ces atroces combats.
J'ai un gros doute.

----------


## Guest62019

> Je pense aussi. (dans l'idée "jouer un role" bien sur)
> 
> Mais j'ai peur de me faire traiter de beauf fan de porno parce que le jeu est pas en 2D moche.


Ben ouais, JDR ça veut dire Jeu de Rôle.

Ca implique pas des combats en TpT ou en temps réel. Ca n'implique même pas de combats.
Ca implique pas du FPS du TPS ou du ZTS.
Ca implique que dalle en fait, à part un univers cohérent, une identification et une implication du héros. C'est sûr ces derniers points que j'ai vraiment peur.

----------


## Pierronamix

@Uriak : Il y a un créneau. (mon avis pro pour le coup) Mais plus sur du dématérialisé à prix réduit. C'est pas vraiment occupé pour l'instant, mais certains tentent. 
On peut rentrer dans ses frais, mais c'est pas évident, faudrait baser beaucoup sur le bouche a oreille.

@Pluton : Clair, ils ont surtout réussi a créer une ambiance de dingue. 

Faut y jouer, c'est bien. Mon meilleur jeu pour l'instant en 2008.

@Captain : Le problème, c'est que du coup beaucoup de jeux rentrent dans ta catégorie RPG sans en être. Tomb Raider, Resident Evil...

@ Pluton again : Oui, c'est ce que je répète depuis quelque pages, ca se trouve, la partie JDR sera géniale et fera oublié le coté action foiré. (et encore, faudrait qu'on le voit vraiment le coté action)

----------


## Pluton

> La vraie question c'est : s'il y a un créneau pour des jeux moins au top de la technique, mais avec un contenu plus pointu ~ pas trop consensuel, pourquoi n'est-il pas occupé ? Aucun moyen de rentrer dans ses frais ?


Ca existe : les meilleurs jeux ont la plupart été conçu sur des moteurs déjà existants :
Half-life (quake)
System Shock 2 (Thief1)
Thief II (Thief 1)
Fallout 2 (même si je préfère le 1, le 2 est plus riche, moteur du 1)
Deus Ex (Unreal tournament)
Pleins de bons FPS basés sur Quake 3

etc...

----------


## Steack

> Donc selon toi y'aura peu de combats. On verra cet Automne...


Non pas du tout, je dis juste que les combats ont était présenté en 1er pour attiré des nazes, et que cette vidéo n'est pas 100% du jeu.

A ce qu'il parait on pourra finir le jeu sans ce frité une seule fois alors...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bonjour.

----------


## Pluton

> Bonjour.


Bonsoir.

----------


## Uriak

> Ca existe : les meilleurs jeux ont la plupart été conçu sur des moteurs déjà existants :
> Half-life (quake)
> System Shock 2 (Thief1)
> Thief II (Thief 1)
> Fallout 2 (même si je préfère le 1, le 2 est plus riche, moteur du 1)
> Deus Ex (Unreal tournament)
> 
> etc...


et l'année de parution du plus récent de ces titres ?
Sinon, les moteurs aujourd'hui ça s'achète justement, ce qui fait perdre quand même bien moins de temps... F3 comme tu l'as dit fait de la réutilisation, donc le problème n'est pas vraiment là.

Sinon à titre personnel, ne ferais-tu pas mieux de laisser tomber le suivi de ce titre ? J'ai l'impression que tu te fais juste du mal  ::o:  Quand il sortira ce sera la bouse annoncée, ou un peu mieux que prévu et tu auras bien le temps de réagir s'il t'intéresse à nouveau. En attendant, il vaudrait mieux chercher un RPG "oldschool" en préparation et faire de la pubs à ses devs ou les aider d'une quelconque façon...

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Il sort quand Clear Sky, sinon ?
Je suis le seul à penser que Stalker se rapproche plus de Fallout que tout ce qu'on a vu jusqu'à présent ?

J'ai quand même un début de lueur d'espoir ultime. J'attends une vidéo de dialogues.
Si la première phase de dialogue comporte des choix bien poilants, je serais rassuré.

Là on touche un autre problème aussi, graphiquement et visuellement, le passage à la 3D rend l'univers plus "sérieux", j'ai l'impression. C'est une erreur à mon sens.

----------


## Guest62019

> @Captain : Le problème, c'est que du coup beaucoup de jeux rentrent dans ta catégorie RPG sans en être. Tomb Raider, Resident Evil...


Tout à fait.
Mais le label RPG en jeu vidéo n'est aucunement l'équivalent du label JDR sur table.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ca existe : les meilleurs jeux ont la plupart été conçu sur des moteurs déjà existants :
> Half-life (quake)
> System Shock 2 (Thief1)
> Thief II (Thief 1)
> Fallout 2 (même si je préfère le 1, le 2 est plus riche, moteur du 1)
> Deus Ex (Unreal tournament)
> Pleins de bons FPS basés sur Quake 3
> 
> etc...


Je pense qu'il voulait parler de jeux fait sans argent, avec du contenu mais des graphismes limités.

En gros du jeu de niche.

@Captain : Tout à fait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah mince me voilà bien emmerdé. Je vous explique : tout à l'heure, je traîne sur la news de Rabot sur _Rage_. Je demande à voir la vidéo en Haute Résolution, le temps qu'elle se charge je la met en pause, je file sur un autre onglet où se déroulent tous les drames de Canardplus et j'oublie.

Plongé complètement dans les débats dramatiques sur Fallout, je remarque tout à coup cet onglet ouvert. Mince, qu'est ce que c'est ? Je lance la vidéo... wow putain, sérieux, il est super chouette ce Fallout 3, y'a de l'ambiance !

Ah non, c'est Rage.

Je reste néanmoins un farouche défenseur de F3 (jusqu'au jour où il tournera sur ma machine... Oui, je suis un mouton, Boulon l'a déjà dit). Mais j'admets mes petits revers, parfois.

----------


## Pluton

> et l'année de parution du plus récent de ces titres ?


Team Fortress 2
Portal
Bientôt Left4dead...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Putain mais c'est b0b0 qui a créé FallOut 3 !?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Team Fortress 2
> Portal
> Bientôt Left4dead...


Raté, grosse production.

C'est pas de ça qu'il voulait parler.

----------


## Pluton

> Raté, grosse production.
> 
> C'est pas de ça qu'il voulait parler.


Je parle des jeux qui se font pas chier à créer des moteurs et qui s'attachent au  contenu.
Et souvent ce sont les meilleurs.
Oh, remarquez, F3 sera basé sur celui d'Oblivion. Sauf qu'il sera naze puisque le moteur n'est pas celui d'un FPS (IA lamentable etc...), c'est dire la mauvaise volonté des développeurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Uriak

> Je pense qu'il voulait parler de jeux fait sans argent, avec du contenu mais des graphismes limités.
> 
> En gros du jeu de niche.


Oui en fait. Pluton a raison tous ces titres sont bons, mais ne visaient pas la niche à la base. 

Donc des jeux juste tractés par la progrès de la technique, sans y investir trop de moyens mais en mettant ce qui fait "l'essence" des jeux pour public averti, ça n'existe plus ? Parce que le moteur est une chose mais il faut souvent en pondre du contenu... (il y a bcp de boulot dans un HL, un TF2, etc)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> des jeux moins au top de la technique, mais avec un contenu plus pointu ~ pas trop consensuel,


_
Mount&Blade_ ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je parle des jeux qui se font pas chier à créer des moteurs et qui s'attache au  contenu.
> Et souvent ce sont les meilleurs.


Ah oui, d'accord.

Non parcequ'au départ il parlait des jeux de niche en fait.  ::happy2:: .

Souvent ce sont les meilleurs, c'est vrai.

Ninja Gaiden 2 par exemple.

Ou GTA IV. (bah oui, il utilise le moteur de Table Tennis.)

----------


## Pluton

> Putain mais c'est b0b0 qui a créé FallOut 3 !?


C'est dire ! ::mellow:: 
Et en tant que Madame Soleil je peux vous prédire que l'humour des dialogues sera du niveau du topic à b0b0.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> C'est dire !
> Et en tant que Madame Soleil je peux vous prédire que l'humour des dialogues sera du niveau du topic à b0b0.


Je dirais qu'il seront autant amusants qu'un débat Linux/Windows sur le forum hardware.
Des dialogues qui changeront l'expression du sourrire en  ::|: 

On en sait rien encore, certes... 
Mais bon, quand même.

----------


## Jeckhyl

- Va me cherchay une puce d'0
- Où ça ?
- DTC

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est dire !
> Et en tant que Madame Soleil je peux vous prédire que l'humour des dialogues sera du niveau du topic à b0b0.


Note que du coup, on finit par tomber d'accord. :^_^: 

Je crois qu'il y a des sujets dans lesquels il vaut mieux pas s'impliquer décidément, Diablo 3, Fallout 3...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On est dans l'oeil du cyclone que c'est si calme ?

EDIT: Grillay

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Burn Todd Howard teh witch !

----------


## Pluton

> Burn Todd Howard teh witch !


J'espère pour lui qu'il lit pas les commentaires sur NMA, même ceux du type qui fait les news.
Sinon il a plus qu'à changer d'adresse et d'identité. ::o:

----------


## Super_maçon



----------


## Gros Con n°1

> J'espère pour lui qu'il lit pas les commentaires sur NMA, même ceux du type qui fait les news.
> Sinon il a plus qu'à changer d'adresse et d'identité.


Oh tiens j'ai un login chez NMA  ::ninja::

----------


## Courtequeue

> Je suis le seul à penser que Stalker se rapproche plus de Fallout que tout ce qu'on a vu jusqu'à présent ?


Euh... Oui  ::mellow:: 
Le seul point commun entre Fallout et Stalker c'est le côté "j'me ballade dans des ruines irradiées en me fritant avec du streum et du vilain"
A part ça...

----------


## Mélanome

Bon ... en résumé ...

Pour l'instant cette vidéo nous montre juste qui va être moche et que le système de combat sera naze ...

Mais certain ont encore un espoir quand aux dialogues et résolution de quêtes ...

http://files.xboxic.com/xbox-360/fal...t-3-scan-1.jpg

Moi je vote NON, c'est de la merde ...

Mais vous avez toujours le droit de penser que j'ai un jugement hâtif ...  ::|: 

P.S. : n'empêche qu'on en a fait plus que pour Diablo III, çà déjà c'est une victoire ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon ... en résumé ...
> 
> Pour l'instant cette vidéo nous montre juste qui va être moche et que le système de combat sera naze ...
> 
> Mais certain ont encore un espoir quand aux dialogues et résolution de quêtes ...
> 
> http://files.xboxic.com/xbox-360/fal...t-3-scan-1.jpg
> 
> Moi je vote NON, c'est de la merde ...
> ...


C'est surtout que tu t'emballe vachement, quoi.
Pluton, qui reste calme comme un roc, m'a plus déstabilisé que toi, si tu vois le style.

----------


## Mélanome

> C'est surtout que tu t'emballe vachement, quoi.
> Pluton, qui reste calme comme un roc, m'a plus déstabilisé que toi, si tu vois le style.


Je me fou de savoir si je déstabilise quelqu'un ... 

Je donne mon opignon, brute de décoffrage ... 

http://accel22.mettre-put-idata.over.../eloquence.jpg

C'est tout.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est surtout que tu t'emballe vachement, quoi.
> Pluton, qui reste calme comme un roc, m'a plus déstabilisé que toi, si tu vois le style.


Toutafé.

En fait, autant je comprends les réserves quand au système de combat (apres tout, meme si c'est joué en god mode, ca donne un aperçu), autant dire que tout va être de la merde, les dialogues, les quêtes, tout l'aspect RPG, c'est clairement un jugement hatif.

Merci donc Mélanome de me laisser penser ça.  :;): 

Et vraiment, repose toi, je t'avais pas vu agressif comme ça avant.

----------


## Mélanome

> Toutafé.
> 
> En fait, autant je comprends les réserves quand au système de combat (apres tout, meme si c'est joué en god mode, ca donne un aperçu), autant dire que tout va être de la merde, les dialogues, les quêtes, tout l'aspect RPG, c'est clairement un jugement hatif.
> 
> Merci donc Mélanome de me laisser penser ça. 
> 
> Et vraiment, repose toi, je t'avais pas vu agressif comme ça avant.


Fallout = sujet sensible ... 
Normal ...

Donc fallout 3 c'est de la merde.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je me fou de savoir si je déstabilise quelqu'un ... 
> 
> Je donne mon opignon, brute de décoffrage ...


Ah, mais si tu veux donner ton opinion juste pour donner ton opinion, pas pour dialoguer, ce n'est pas pareil. Mais quel intérêt de faire ça à plusieurs alors ?

----------


## Guest62019

> Ah, mais si tu veux donner ton opinion juste pour donner ton opinion, pas pour dialoguer, ce n'est pas pareil. Mais quel intérêt de faire ça à plusieurs alors ?


Carrément.
Fais toi un blog et empêche les comz !

----------


## Mélanome

C'est juste que j'étais persuadé que Bethesda aurait compris son echec avec Oblivion ...

Et qu'ils auraient pofiné fallout 3 jusqu'à l'os pour se blanchir les mains.

Mais en fait, ils s'en cognent, je suis sûr qu'ils pensent qu'Oblivion est leur meilleure réalisation ... (extrait du crochetage RRRRRRRRH......)

Et ils vont vers le pire.

Fallout 3 ne me fait pas tripper ... du tout

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oblivion a quand même superbement bien marché pour un échec.

----------


## Mélanome

Et dialogue ne signifie pas faire changer les autres d'avis ...

Je croise quelqu'un dans la rue, il me demande ce que je pense de fallout 3, je lui répond : de la merde. 

L'argumentation, après, c'est pas mon fort. Mais cela ne veut pas dire que j'ai tort ... On verra bien à la sortie.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est juste que j'étais persuadé que Bethesda aurait compris son echec avec Oblivion ...
> 
> Et qu'ils auraient pofiné fallout 3 jusqu'à l'os pour se blanchir les mains.
> 
> Mais en fait, ils s'en cognent, je suis sûr qu'ils pensent qu'Oblivion est leur meilleure réalisation ... (extrait du crochetage RRRRRRRRH......)
> 
> Et ils vont vers le pire.
> 
> Fallout 3 ne me fait pas tripper ... du tout


D'accord, je comprends, sujet sensible, mais du coup, tu devrais pas venir en discuter, vu que tu veux juste donner ton avis.

Sinon, bien entendu qu'ils considèrent Oblivion comme leur meilleur réal, vu que c'est celui qui a le mieux marché.  ::): 

Attention, on ne dit pas que t'as tort, on dit que tu t'emportes trop facilement, et que ton jugement est très hatif.

Vu qu'on a pas non plus d'info, on avance rien, on suppose, la où toi tu affirmes.

Bien entendu, il est tout à fait possible qu'il soit pourri, tout autant en fait qu'il soit un jeu correct.

----------


## Guest62019

> Et dialogue ne signifie pas faire changer les autres d'avis ...
> 
> Je croise quelqu'un dans la rue, il me demande ce que je pense de fallout 3, je lui répond : de la merde. 
> 
> L'argumentation, après, c'est pas mon fort. Mais cela ne veut pas dire que j'ai tort ... On verra bien à la sortie.


J'ai jamais dit que t'avais tort.
Mais insulter Pierro de beauf et d'impuissant c'est vraiment idéal pour passer pour un abruti bas du front.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je regrette voilà sa photo issue du trombinoscope :

----------


## Mélanome

> Oblivion a quand même superbement bien marché pour un échec.


ne pas confondre Vente et réussite.

J'ai acheté Oblivion, j'ai eu mal au c*l ... Aujourd'hui, je ne le referais pas ...

C'est aussi pour ce même argument (que je califierais d'"à la con" quitte à me faire mal voir) que Lorie vend des albums à la pelle ... par exemple (parce que des daubes en chançon française y'en a un paquet).

Le nombre de vente ne garantie pas la qualité.

Si non, vous seriez tous en train de jouer à Wifiit ... ::|:

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'ai jamais dit que t'avais tort.
> Mais insulter Pierro de beauf et d'impuissant c'est vraiment idéal pour passer pour un abruti bas du front.


Bah l'impuissant j'ai pas mal pris (c'est tellement gros que bon  :^_^: ), mais le beauf, ouais, c'était bof. (aha)

A sa décharge, je m'étais mal exprimé.

@ Mélanome : De ton point de vue, pas de celui de l'éditeur.

----------


## Guest62019

> ne pas confondre Vente et réussite.
> 
> J'ai acheté Oblivion, j'ai eu mal au c*l ... Aujourd'hui, je ne le referais pas ...
> 
> C'est aussi pour ce même argument (que je califierais d'"à la con" quitte à me faire mal voir) que Lorie vend des albums à la pelle ... par exemple (parce que des daubes en chançon française y'en a un paquet).
> 
> Le nombre de vente ne garantie pas la qualité.
> 
> Si non, vous seriez tous en train de jouer à Wifiit ...


En même temps la qualité c'est subjectif hein.
Y'a des gens qu'aiment sincèrement Lorie et qui achètent ses albums et pourtant ça nous apparaît comme étant une immonde bouse.

----------


## Mélanome

> J'ai jamais dit que t'avais tort.
> Mais insulter Pierro de beauf et d'impuissant c'est vraiment idéal pour passer pour un abruti bas du front.


Il m'a sorti que le jeu en 3d iso ne vaut pas 70 € .

c'est pareil pour moi ...

Mais la prochaine fois, je le traiterais juste "d'abruti bas du front alors" ...

P.S. : on verra bien d'ailleurs pour Diablo III, si y'en a pas qui vont acheter une version collector à 70 € ...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il m'a sorti que le jeu en 3d iso ne vaut pas 70 € .
> 
> c'est pareil pour moi ...
> 
> Mais la prochaine fois, je le traiterais juste "d'abruti bas du front alors" ...


Bah oui, un jeu qui coute pas cher a produire, je vais pas le payer aussi cher qu'un jeu qui a nécessité des miyons. (a qualité égale bien sur)

C'est justement l'intéret des jeux fait pour pas cher, ils peuvent être vendu pas cher.

Et depuis GTA IV on a la preuve qu'on peut faire beau et bien.

Tu noteras qu'a aucun moment je ne t'ai insulté, je te demanderais donc la même politesse.

Et tu connais Ground Zero ? Je suis sur que tu dirais que c'est de la merde.

Pourtant c'est bien.

----------


## Pluton

Bon, faisons un point :
La vidéo de gameplay (oui je sais que c'est en god-mod et avec la perk Trauma) montre que du combat, avec des armes moches, un système le cul entre deux chaises, des graphismes... moyens, des animations à chier (là dessus y'a même pas à argumenter, les images se suffisent) et une IA de merde.
Bon.
Sachant que :
1/ Le jeu brut est terminé, Bethesda en est au débuggage. => Pas d'amélioration de l'IA dans les combats, pas d'amélioration des animations.
2/ La finesse et la nuance étant ce qui faisait pour beaucoup l'intérêt de fallout
3/ Ces deux ingrédients ne semblent pas être à l'origine de la présentation du jeu, très pan-pan boum boum. Même si c'est pas le contenu du jeu ça en dit long sur l'argument de vente et donc les sommes réparties lors de la production entre le contenu intellectuel et le boum-boum cracra.
4/ Toute l'interface (carte, inventaire, boussole, mini-jeux) est clairement une sorte de mod pour Oblivion

On a environ :
50% de chances d'avoir un RPG moyen un peu plus RPG qu'Oblivion mais avec des combats vraiment nazes et en grandes quantités. Je pense sincèrement qu'il faut s'attendre à cela.
24% de chances d'avoir un excellent RPG mais avec des combats vraiment nazes.
24% de chances d'avoir un RPG nul à chier avec des combats du même niveau.
2% de chances d'avoir un excellent RPG avec de supers combats.

----------


## Seboss

> Bouh, tout ce qui faut pas entendre comme conneries.
> 
> Attendez d'avoir le jeu pour le critiquer, la vidéo ne vouler rien dire: le gamer (si on peut l'appeller comme ça) joué en God Mode où s'enchaîné les critiques, l'IA était en easy, et il possédé les meilleurs armes du jeu.


IA en easy ? Je ne crois pas non. L'IA de combat d'Oblivion est en tout point abominable et Fallout 3 reprend le même code quasi à la ligne près.

Alors faut pas rêver. Les comportements des ennemis se résumeront à "je fonce au contact avec mon couteau" et "je straffe de loin avec mon flingue en me cognant dans les murs".

----------


## Mélanome

> En même temps la qualité c'est subjectif hein.
> Y'a des gens qu'aiment sincèrement Lorie et qui achètent ses albums et pourtant ça nous apparaît comme étant une immonde bouse.


Donc on fait partie d'une minorité ?  ::blink:: 
Bon, d'accord ...
Et en tant que tel, il faut accepter d'écouter les mêmes bouses, et de jouer aux bouses qui sont bien vendues et de jouer aux anciens hits refondus en bouse ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

De faire partie d'une minorité ne fais pas de toi un être supérieur à la majorité, contrairement à ce que toutes les minorités semblent penser.

----------


## Pluton

> Bah oui, un jeu qui coute pas cher a produire, je vais pas le payer aussi cher qu'un jeu qui a nécessité des miyons. (a qualité égale bien sur)
> 
> C'est justement l'intéret des jeux fait pour pas cher, ils peuvent être vendu pas cher.


Oui oui oui, c'est pour ça que quand tu vas voir un blockbuster au ciné tu es prêt à payer plus cher que pour un film d'art et d'essai. Et tu trouve ça sain ?

----------


## karn

> Il m'a sorti que le jeu en 3d iso ne vaut pas 70 € .
> 
> c'est pareil pour moi ...
> 
> Mais la prochaine fois, je le traiterais juste "d'abruti bas du front alors" ...


Bha heu sur le fond, il a raison, ce qui coute le plus cher dans un jeu, c'est le moteur3D, il n’y a pas de raison de payer 70 euros pour un jeu qui a couté 4 fois moins cher qu’un gros blockbuster.
Après il est vrai que le problème c’est le plus important actuellement c’est l’aspect visuel <_<

----------


## Pierronamix

> Bon, faisons un point :
> La vidéo de gameplay (oui je sais que c'est en god-mod et avec la perk Trauma) montre que du combat, avec des armes moches, un système le cul entre deux chaises, des graphismes... moyens, des animations à chier (là dessus y'a même pas à argumenter, les images se suffisent) et une IA de merde.
> Bon.
> Sachant que :
> 1/ Le jeu brut est terminé, Bethesda en est au débuggage. => Pas d'amélioration de l'IA dans les combats, pas d'amélioration des animations.
> 2/ La finesse et la nuance étant ce qui faisait pour beaucoup l'intérêt de fallout
> 3/ Ces deux ingrédients ne semblent pas être à l'origine de la présentation du jeu, très pan-pan boum boum. Même si c'est pas le contenu du jeu ça en dit long sur l'argument de vente et donc les sommes réparties lors de la production entre le contenu intellectuel et le boum-boum cracra.
> 4/ Toute l'interface (carte, inventaire, boussole, mini-jeux) est clairement une sorte de mod pour Oblivion
> 
> ...


Par contre faut se mettre d'accord sur ce qui faisait l'intéret de Fallout.

Chez moi, c'était clairement pas la finesse. (dans les combats du moins)

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, même si l'IA en carton me gene pas tant que ça.

(Kotor, Mass Effect, déja dit avant)

@ PLuton : Je parle JV, pas cinéma. Aux dernières nouvelles, c'est pas de l'art le jeux vidéo  :;): 

Et le visuel est ce qui m'importe le moins dans un jeux vidéo.

----------


## Guest62019

> De faire partie d'une minorité ne fais pas de toi un être supérieur à la majorité, contrairement à ce que toutes les minorités semblent penser.


Tu m'as volé ma pensée !

@Mélanome : Tu veux un fallout idéal ? Ben trouve les sous, trouve les gens, et pond nous ça ! Je suis sûr que tout le monde içi t'encouragera.
A t'écouter, on a l'impression qu'on est OBLIGE de jouer et d'adhérer à ce jeu...

----------


## Pluton

Euh, sinon pour Lorie et compagnie, il faut quand même dire que tout n'est pas subjectif, et que le talent, le travail, la recherche artistique et l'honnêteté intellectuelle c'est des choses bien concrètes et même mesurables.
C'est comme le Mc-do, j'aime bien parfois, mais je reste conscient que c'est de la bouffe de merde avec une qualité nutritive qui fait peur et que ça n'a rien à voir avec de la haute gastronomie. Que j'aime aussi.

----------


## Mélanome

> Et tu connais Ground Zero ? Je suis sur que tu dirais que c'est de la merde.
> 
> Pourtant c'est bien.


Je suis contre les attentats terroristes ...  :;): 

D'empêche, que je suis pas contre de payer plus pour des gens qui pondent un scénar intéressant et un background original avec des graphismes en 3D iso que de payer pour des gens qui font des graphismes de fou et rien derrière ...

Parce que si tout le monde pense comme toi (et malheureusement c'est le cas) les industries du jeu vont se contenter de faire de jolis jeux tout pourris ... ou alors de mettre plein de cinématiques précalculées sans rien derrière ...

C'est la loi du marché.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Euh, sinon pour Lorie et compagnie, il faut quand même dire que tout n'est pas subjectif, et que le talent, le travail, la recherche artistique et l'honnêteté intellectuelle c'est des choses bien concrètes et même mesurables.
> C'est comme le Mc-do, j'aime bien parfois, mais je reste conscient que c'est de la bouffe de merde avec une qualité nutritive qui fait peur et que ça n'a rien à voir avec de la haute gastronomie. Que j'aime aussi.


Aha, non, le talent n'est absolument pas concret ni mesurable.

Je reconnais aucun talent a Metallica, c'est pas pour autant que c'est le cas de tout le mode, hein ?

@ Melanome : Non et bien heureusement.

Je travaille dans le milieu, et je peux t'assurer que le beau jeu sans rien derrière, ca marche plus tellement. Regarde, EA a été obligé de changé de politique, et les mauvais jeux beau se vendent très mal.

Note bien une chose : Je trouve que 70€, c'est beaucoup trop pour un jeu, a moins qu'il n'offre des heures de jeux, qu'il tire parti des capacités de sa plateforme, et qu'il ai un scénar, un gameplay, un univers, tout ca.

Et le seul que j'ai payé ce prix la, c'est GTA IV, car il a toute ces qualités.

Il est possible de faire beau ET bien.

Donc je vais pas payer le même prix pour moins bien. Que ce soit un beau jeu vide, ou un jeu moche plein.

----------


## Seboss

> Tu m'as volé ma pensée !
> 
> @Mélanome : Tu veux un fallout idéal ? Ben trouve les sous, trouve les gens, et pond nous ça ! Je suis sûr que tout le monde içi t'encouragera.
> A t'écouter, on a l'impression qu'on est OBLIGE de jouer et d'adhérer à ce jeu...


Ahh, le fameux argument du "si t'es pas content, t'as qu'à faire mieux heh !"

A ce quoi j'ajouterai "des milliards de mouches ne peuvent pas avoir tort". Et là on atteint les sommets de la rhétorique.

----------


## Pluton

> Par contre faut se mettre d'accord sur ce qui faisait l'intéret de Fallout.
> 
> Chez moi, c'était clairement pas la finesse. (dans les combats du moins)


Je parle de finesse dans le sens où rien ou presque n'était manichéen.
L'équipe qui présente son jeu de la manière dont F3 a été présenté, avec les mots qui accompagnent une telle scène me paraît singulièrement manquer de finesse.
Sinon j'aime bien Shivering Isles, c'est un bon action-RPG, une fois qu'on l'a moddé jusqu'à la garde.

----------


## Guest62019

> Euh, sinon pour Lorie et compagnie, il faut quand même dire que tout n'est pas subjectif, et que le talent, le travail, la recherche artistique et l'honnêteté intellectuelle c'est des choses bien concrètes et même mesurables.


Talent et "plaisir que tu procures au plus grand nombre" n'ont rien à voir.
C'est aux gens de s'éduquer au bon goût et c'est pas en leur rappelant sans arrêt qu'ils écoutent de la merde que ça va s'améliorer.

----------


## Pluton

> Aha, non, le talent n'est absolument pas concret ni mesurable.
> 
> Je reconnais aucun talent a Metallica, c'est pas pour autant que c'est le cas de tout le mode, hein ?


D'accord pour le talent, mais le reste...
J'ai trouvé que les types de Halo avaient compris beaucoup du jeu vidéo, ça n'a pas été le cas de tout le monde ici.

----------


## karn

> Talent et "plaisir que tu procures au plus grand nombre" n'ont rien à voir.
> *C'est aux gens de s'éduquer au bon goût* et c'est pas en leur rappelant sans arrêt qu'ils écoutent de la merde que ça va s'améliorer.


ouah  ::mellow::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je parle de finesse dans le sens où rien ou presque n'était manichéen.
> L'équipe qui présente son jeu de la manière dont F3 a été présenté, avec les mots qui accompagnent une telle scène me paraît singulièrement manquer de finesse.
> Sinon j'aime bien Shivering Isles, c'est un bon action-RPG, une fois qu'on l'a moddé jusqu'à la garde.



Alors d'accord avec toi.

Je pense (espère) que cette vidéo était faite pour les kevins qui veulent de la violence, et que le jeu n'est pas comme ça.

Tu le sens mon gros doute ?  ::P: 

Pas compris la remarque sur Halo par contre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Où ça ?

----------


## Pluton

> Alors d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Je pense (espère) que cette vidéo était faite pour les kevins qui veulent de la violence, et que le jeu n'est pas comme ça.
> 
> Tu le sens mon gros doute ?


Oooh, oui je l'sens bien ! ::mellow::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> des armes moches


Ça, c'est une affaire de goûts personnels.

----------


## Uriak

Plus sérieusement, certains canards devraient en effet ouvrir des topics pour lancer des projets ludiques, ne serait-ce que des mods. Parce que maudire Bethesda et les autres ne changera pas grand chose, je doute même que ça fasse du bien.(oui je me répète mais ça me frappe de plus en plus  ::mellow:: )

----------


## Pierronamix

> Plus sérieusement, certains canards devraient en effet ouvrir des topics pour lancer des projets ludiques, ne serait-ce que des mods. Parce que maudire Bethesda et les autres ne changera pas grand chose, je doute même que ça fasse du bien.(oui je me répète mais ça me frappe de plus en plus )


Oh Bethesda a suffisamment d'adorateurs pour ne pas avoir à se soucier des autres.

Quand tu vois les forums américains ou simplement la presse...

----------


## Super_maçon

> Bha heu sur le fond, il a raison, ce qui coute le plus cher dans un jeu, c'est le moteur3D, il n’y a pas de raison de payer 70 euros pour un jeu qui a couté 4 fois moins cher qu’un gros blockbuster.
> Après il est vrai que le problème c’est le plus important actuellement c’est l’aspect visuel


Question de point de vue.
Jamais je paierai plein tarif pour une prod' pop corn ( jeux film ou quoi que ce soit ), par contre je peux avoir une démarche de soutiens en payant neuf une prod' d'un studio "qui va dans le sens de ce que j'attends" ( je pense par exemple a introvision pour Defcon, j'ai même payer la boite alors que je tourne sous nux, et qu'il n'y a pas de client nunux sur le cd ).
Bref, je suis prêt a payer pour une démarche, et pas forcément des "couts" réel ( dont je me permet de douter sérieusement au regard des ventes et du fric que génère l'industrie du JV en ce moment ).

Edith me fait rajouter que quand même, 9 pages...Bethesoft a vraiment mis le doigt sur une franchise "sensible" ^^

----------


## Uriak

Je veux dire du bien à eux-mêmes  ::XD:: 

Pour Bethesda il faudrait juste qu'ils se gaufrent pour être affectés.

----------


## Pluton

> Plus sérieusement, certains canards devraient en effet ouvrir des topics pour lancer des projets ludiques, ne serait-ce que des mods. Parce que maudire Bethesda et les autres ne changera pas grand chose, je doute même que ça fasse du bien.(oui je me répète mais ça me frappe de plus en plus )


Si je savais modder sous Jagged Alliance 2 et que j'avais pas de copine, j'aurai passé mes 5 derniers mois à écrire un putain de scénario, avec des vraies quêtes, des vrais personnages et des vrais dialogues pas toutes ces merdes qu'on voit dans les jeux vidéo.  :B): 

Le plus tristes c'est que les types qui nous pondent des merdes sont payés pour ça.


Imaginez, imaginez bien... :

Vous travaillez dans le jeu video, vous êtes payés pour en faire. Un jour votre boîte a gros budgets choppe une licence genre fallout.
Vous n'auriez pas honte, quel que soit votre poste, de voir une telle vidéo de présentation ?

----------


## Uriak

Mais justement Pluton. Il y a des gens qui savent modder. Mais d'expérience c'est pas parce que tu as un outil que tu as direct l'idée pour savoir quoi en faire, au delà de vagues envies. Autant sur un truc comme le Hammer, il est inutile de demander à quelqu'un de réaliser "ta" map, mais sur un truc avec des scripts, je pense que c'est beaucoup plus réaliste de proposer un truc, à condition d'avoir réellement du contenu sous la main.

Ouvrez donc un topic collaboration.  ::): 

Pour le jeu, ça ne se passe pas comme ça. Tu es graphistes, tu fais ce qu'on te demande. Les animations sont moches ? Deux possibilités. Soit ils sont mauvais... soit ils ont pas mis du monde là dessus ce qui signifie peut-être que le reste du jeu est travaillé. Ceux qui devraient avoir honte sont les commanditaires de la vidéo. Soient ils n'ont rien compris aux attentes, soit ils ont bien compris que les fans ne seront pas contents et décidé totalement des les ignorer. Je ne sais pas combien à coûté l'utilisation de la franchise, mais c'est à eux de voir ce qu'ils en font...

----------


## Guest62019

> Imaginez, imaginez bien... :
> 
> Vous travaillez dans le jeu video, vous êtes payés pour en faire. Un jour votre boîte a gros budgets choppe une licence genre fallout.
> Vous n'auriez pas honte, quel que soit votre poste, de voir une telle vidéo de présentation ?


Si.
Mais mon avis tout le monde s'en bat dans la boîte car j'ai aucun pouvoir de décision, les studios de jeu vidéo étant sortis de l'étiquette "bande de potos dans un garage" pour devenir des entreprises normales.
Je pense que plus la boîte grossit, moins la prise de risque est importante. (et là on me dit GTAIV et je peux rien répondre car c'est le contre exemple parfait).

----------


## Pierronamix

> Si je savais modder sous Jagged Alliance 2 et que j'avais pas de copine, j'aurai passé mes 5 derniers mois à écrire un putain de scénario, avec des vraies quêtes, des vrais personnages et des vrais dialogues pas toutes ces merdes qu'on voit dans les jeux vidéo. 
> 
> Le plus tristes c'est que les types qui nous pondent des merdes sont payés pour ça.
> 
> 
> Imaginez, imaginez bien... :
> 
> Vous travaillez dans le jeu video, vous êtes payés pour en faire. Un jour votre boîte a gros budgets choppe une licence genre fallout.
> Vous n'auriez pas honte, quel que soit votre poste, de voir une telle vidéo de présentation ?


Eh, ca dépend, peut être que j'aurais accès a des infos sur l'aspect RPG..

Nan j'arrète.  ::P: 

En fait, je te réponderais oui et non.

Oui, t'as la rage de voir un produit en carton mis en avant. J'ai eu régulièrement ça, quand j'étais obligé de mettre Léa Passion Mescouilles en avant, alors que je voulais mettre du Stalker.

Mais, d'un autre coté, c'est ta boite, tu bosses pour elle, et t'es quand même fier de ce que tu fais.

@Super Macon : Oui nous sommes d'accord, j'ai dit déja que je payais AUCUN jeu 70€.

A part GTA IV.

Et c'est bien de savoir modder.

Mais faut aussi avoir des idées, savoir les exprimer, les mettre en scène...

----------


## Pluton

> Si.
> Mais mon avis tout le monde s'en bat dans la boîte car j'ai aucun pouvoir de décision, les studios de jeu vidéo étant sortis de l'étiquette "bande de potos dans un garage" pour devenir des entreprises normales.
> Je pense que plus la boîte grossit, moins la prise de risque est importante. (et là on me dit GTAIV et je peux rien répondre car c'est le contre exemple parfait).


Je sais bien, mais pourquoi donc les types de chez Blizzard arrivent à faire des putains de présentations qui mettent le feu à la salle avec une simple gratte ?
Pourquoi les trailers de DoW2 déchirent du feu de dieu ?
Et, au milieu de tout ça, cette pauvre vidéo toute naze de combats moches contre des mobs idiots. Alors que Fallout y'avait de quoi enflammer les foules, non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Parce que leur commerciaux sont nuls ?

Ce ne veut pas dire que leur jeu l'est  :;): .

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je sais bien, mais pourquoi donc les types de chez Blizzard arrivent à faire des putains de présentations qui mettent le feu à la salle avec une simple gratte ?
> Pourquoi les trailers de DoW2 déchirent du feu de dieu ?
> Et, au milieu de tout ça, cette pauvre vidéo toute naze de combats moches contre des mobs idiots. Alors que Fallout y'avait de quoi enflammer les foules, non ?


La dessus je suis d'accord, c'est un exemple parfait de com raté.

----------


## Uriak

parce que dès le départ ils n'ont pas trop su sur quel pied danser. Vouloir montrer des muscles et de l'action ? Mais comme leur système "doit" rester RPG, ils ne parviennent pas à faire un bon jeu d'action... 

C'est dommage qu'ils ne l'aient pas montré plus tôt. Ils auraient peut être eu un choc salutaire en voyant les réactions. Comme starcraft avec la présentation de ceci


qui a été fraichement reçu et les a poussé à changer de direction pour obtenir ce qu'on connaît.

----------


## Pluton

> Parce que leur commerciaux sont nuls ?
> 
> Ce ne veut pas dire que leur jeu l'est .


Sauf que ce n'est pas une cinématique, c'est du in-game.
Le in-game de D3 n'a pas plus à certains parce que c'était pas assez dark, les corps, gnagnagna...
Mais personne a dit que ça faisait complètement pitié.
Alors que là, ça FAIT pitié et nombreux sont ceux qui le disent, même ceux qui veulent encore croire à un bon jeu.

Ils auraient pu foutre le feu avec un dialogue com-plè-te-ment barré avec une goule, qui part totalement en couille, super drôle, avec des vaches de voix, des animations d'enfer, puis passer en mode combat et faire joujou avec leur teddy-bear-hazardous-mothafucka-launcher et faire péter une rangée de bagnoles avant de siffler Canigou.
Puis un énorme champi antomique pour faire plaisir et un gros FALLOUT3 qui apparaît dans la fumée.
Même avec un jeu pourri derrière c'était faisable.

Non, là c'est truc sans queue ni tête, qui ne ressemble à rien.

----------


## Seboss

> La dessus je suis d'accord, c'est un exemple parfait de com raté.


Avec la présentation d'Oblivion à base de séquence scriptée à mort (le chien en feu) et cette présentation totalement ratée, on sent que Bethesda a du mal à régler les curseurs niveau comm.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Sauf que ce n'est pas une cinématique, c'est du in-game.
> Le in-game de D3 n'a pas plus à certains parce que c'était pas assez dark, les corps, gnagnagna...
> Mais personne a dit que ça faisait complètement pitié.
> Alors que là, ça FAIT pitié.
> 
> Ils auraient pu foutre le feu avec un dialogue com-plè-te-ment barré avec une goule, qui part totalement en couille, super drôle, avec des vaches de voix, des animations d'enfer, puis passer en mode combat et faire joujou avec leur teddy-bear-hazardous-mothafucka-launcher et faire péter une rangée de bagnoles avant de siffler Canigou.
> Même avec un jeu pourri derrière c'était faisable.
> 
> Non, là c'est truc sans queue ni tête, qui ne ressemble à rien.


Le pire, c'est que je lis sur le net que grâce aux présentations, les gens sont rassurés.

Oui Fallout sera bien gore.

D'où les cris de joie et les éclats de rire dans la vidéo.

@ Seboss : Pour une fois qu'un éditeur est mauvais en com  ::P:

----------


## Uriak

Comme quoi les gens vénèrent Fallout pour des raisons bien différentes de par le monde...

----------


## Pluton

> Le pire, c'est que je lis sur le net que grâce aux présentations, les gens sont rassurés.
> 
> Oui Fallout sera bien gore.
> 
> D'où les cris de joie et les éclats de rire dans la vidéo.
> 
> @ Seboss : Pour une fois qu'un éditeur est mauvais en com


C'est là où je dis que y'a pas que la comm et les combats qui puent :
Qu'a retenu l'équipe de Bethsoft dans les fallout ?
1/ Le gore = Plus il y en a, mieux c'est, même si c'est bien plus ridicule en 3D qu'en 2D.
2/ L'humour = Caca boudin teddy bear. Bizarrement c'est pas l'humour qui m'a fait aimer fallout
3/ Le nucléaire : Plus il y en a, mieux c'est = arme nucléaire avec champi, bouffe et flotte radioactives, voitures à fusion qui explosent.
4/ Le bien et le mal : "On pourra être bon, neutre ou méchant". Oulalah, ça rassure. Comme si dans les fallout on était bon ou méchant ou entre les deux.


Alors bon, ça part moyen pour les choix ambigus et les situations cocasses  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est là où je dis que y'a pas que la comm et les combats qui puent :
> Qu'a retenu l'équipe de Bethsoft dans les fallout ?
> 1/ Le gore = Plus il y en a, mieux c'est, même si c'est bien plus ridicule en 3D qu'en 2D.
> 2/ L'humour = Caca boudin teddy bear. Bizarrement c'est pas l'humour qui m'a fait aimer fallout
> 3/ Le nucléaire : Plus il y en a, mieux c'est = arme nucléaire avec champi, bouffe et flotte radioactives, voitures à fusion qui explosent.
> 4/ Le bien et le mal : "On pourra être bon, neutre ou méchant". Oulalah, ça rassure. Comme si dans les fallout on était bon ou méchant ou entre les deux.
> 
> 
> Alors bon, ça part moyen pour les choix ambigus et les situations cocasses


Oui, Fallout n'est pas le même pour tout le monde.

Déja que Fallout 1 n'est pas Fallout 2...

Mais au final, c'est comme GTA, certains n'y voit qu'un défouloir, d'autre y voit un jeu profond, avec scénar, personnages, dialogues et tout et tout.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Certains vont même aimer Fallout 3.

Tiens, tu viens de gagner un sous-titre toi  ::): .

----------


## Pluton

> Certains vont même aimer Fallout 3.
> 
> Tiens, tu viens de gagner un sous-titre toi .


C'est là par contre la seule grosse interrogation qu'il me reste sur le sujet.
Les gens vont acheter au début, avec le buzz et la pub, mais ils vont bien voir que Bethesda ne sait pas faire de FPS, même les consoleux sont habitués à beaucoup mieux maintenant...
Je crois que sur ce coup là leur image et même peut-être leur compte en banque va en prendre un coup. Ou non, j'en sais rien, je comprends pas comment ce jeu va marcher en fait.

C'est con, j'attends Daggerfall 2 depuis un bail...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Certains vont même aimer Fallout 3.
> 
> Tiens, tu viens de gagner un sous-titre toi .


"Commercial" ?

Non, ca je l'ai depuis que je fais des ventes sur CPplus.  :^_^:

----------


## Seboss

> Les gens vont acheter au début, avec le buzz et la pub, mais ils vont bien voir que Bethesda ne sait pas faire de FPS, même les consoleux sont habitués à beaucoup mieux maintenant...


Ne t'en fais pas, le _freeroam_ et la masse hallucinante de gore suffiront amplement à satisfaire les masses.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Qu'a retenu l'équipe de Bethsoft dans les fallout ?
> 1/ Le gore = Plus il y en a, mieux c'est, même si c'est bien plus ridicule en 3D qu'en 2D.
> 2/ L'humour = Caca boudin teddy bear. Bizarrement c'est pas l'humour qui m'a fait aimer fallout
> 3/ Le nucléaire : Plus il y en a, mieux c'est = arme nucléaire avec champi, bouffe et flotte radioactives, voitures à fusion qui explosent.
> 4/ Le bien et le mal : "On pourra être bon, neutre ou méchant". Oulalah, ça rassure. Comme si dans les fallout on était bon ou méchant ou entre les deux.


Ça, ce sont les vrais points inquiétants de _Fallout 3_ pour moi aussi.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais pas besoin de t'emballer comme ça mélanome !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ne t'en fais pas, le freeroam et la masse hallucinante de gore suffiront amplement à satisfaire les masses.


_Les masses_, _les masses_, pourquoi on retrouve ce terme méprisant de partout aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Seboss

Le grand public si tu préfères. Je n'entendais pas être méprisant.

Un peu plus de combat (moisi) pour ceux que ça intéressent :

http://www.gamespot.com/video/918428/61940...ameplay-movie-1
http://www.gamespot.com/video/918428/61942...ameplay-movie-2
http://www.gamespot.com/video/918428/61942...ameplay-movie-3
http://www.gamespot.com/video/918428/61942...ameplay-movie-4

----------


## Madval

Ouaip bas apparement c'est pas mieux même en testant librement :
http://www.gamekult.com/articles/A0000068217/

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouaip bas apparement c'est pas mieux même en testant librement :
> http://www.gamekult.com/articles/A0000068217/


"Toute la première partie du jeu - qui devrait prendre place dans les couloirs du _Vault 101_ - ne faisait d'ailleurs pas partie de cette démonstration et c'est donc un héros adulte et déjà équipé que l'on a pu mener à l'extérieur de l'abri anti-atomique"

Bon, on sait que les combats sont pas terrible, mais pourquoi ils veulent pas nous montrer le début... ::cry::

----------


## Guest62019

Ha putain l'espoir se rétrécit à vue d'oeil (ctb proof)

----------


## Mélanome

Et après, on me traite de pessimiste ...

Une daube, moi je vous dis, une daube puante ...  ::(: 

Ca sent l'arnaque à plein nez ...

Un FPS mal fait où le perso monte en level sans qu'il y ai aucune influence sur le gameplay, avec la possibilité de parler au gens mais sans avoir vraiment le choix ...

Bref, une daube en sauce mal cuite ... ::(: 




> "Toute la première partie du jeu - qui devrait prendre place dans les couloirs du _Vault 101_ - ne faisait d'ailleurs pas partie de cette démonstration et c'est donc un héros adulte et déjà équipé que l'on a pu mener à l'extérieur de l'abri anti-atomique"
> 
> Bon, on sait que les combats sont pas terrible, mais pourquoi ils veulent pas nous montrer le début...


Peut-être que c'est le seul point positif du jeu ... et qui veulent le garder bien précieusement pour que personne leur pique l'idée ...  :;): 

Ou pas ...  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

Bonjour,

Je venais juste ici pour demander si ceux qui se plaignait au debut du topic que les jeux se torchait en 10 heures avaient joué a Bioshock, STALKER ou a la bonne paye. Non parce que les jeux long et passionnants ca existe encore hein, suffit d'ouvrir les yeux au lieu de se complaire dans le passé.

Et sinon, meme si je suis assez pessimiste envers fallout 3, l'assurance et la prétention de certains (Melanome et Pluton en tete) sur ce que sera Fallout 3 me fait un peu halluciné. Les combats seront nazes : vu ce qu'on en a vu, c'est mal parti on est d'accord. Mais pour le reste... l'humour ? Fallout 2 est un des rares jeux qui m'ait fait vraiment marrer, mais il etait aussi pourvu en blagues grasses et pipi caca. Les armes ? version de demonstration completement cheaté, faut pas s'emballer les gars.

Enfin bon j'ai la flemme de m'etendre (de toute facon je pourrais pas y jouer a la sortie donc osef), ce que je veux dire c'est que une omelette, on ne se contente pas de la faire mariner dans l'huile : on la suce, on la vidange, on y fait des compositions en ré mineur. Je crois qu'il faut arreter le caramal et commencer a regarder son propre pénis afin de sanctifier le fruit huk.

----------


## Pluton

> On n'a rien vu, 10 minutes des combats les plus merdiques de l'E3 mais on a rien vu. Et puis Beth va sûrement pas nous mettre au moins 50% de combat dans un jeu, nonon. Donc le jeu sera pas au moins à 50% moisi du cul. [...] Penis.





> "Voilà, le point Pelo est atteint. C'est comme le point Godwin, mais là c'est au premier qui dira bite."


Désolé pour la quote tordue Pelo, mais bon, ça me fait rire, c'est ce qui importe  ::ninja:: 

Au fait, j'ai jamais dit que le jeu de Beth allait comporter que des quêtes nazes et qu'il serait pas drôle, j'en sais rien, et peut-être que le scénario va déchirer. N'empêche que je reste sidéré par les combats et l'IA qui sont à la ramasse comme c'est pas permis.

----------


## Pelomar

Ah j'ai pas dit le contraire, clair que les combats sont pitoytables, mais c'est vraiment chiant de vous lire, on a l'impression que vous etes les seuls a détenir la vérité et que ceux qui pensent autrement (pas forcément penser que fallout 3 sera bien hein, juste essayer de temporiser) ne sont que des sales kevins qui ne comprennent rien a la vie.
(Le top du top étant une citation d'Angelina que je n'ai malheureusement plus sous le coude)

Je pourrais certes ne pas vous lire ou vous mettre en ignore list, mais le sujet m'interesse et toi Pluton tu raconte souvent des trucs interessants donc ca serait con.
Ce dernier point ne s'applique pas a Melanome, il est vrai.

----------


## Pluton

> Ah j'ai pas dit le contraire, clair que les combats sont pitoytables, mais c'est vraiment chiant de vous lire, on a l'impression que vous etes les seuls a détenir la vérité et que ceux qui pensent autrement (pas forcément penser que fallout 3 sera bien hein, juste essayer de temporiser) ne sont que des sales kevins qui ne comprennent rien a la vie.
> (Le top du top étant une citation d'Angelina que je n'ai malheureusement plus sous le coude)
> 
> Je pourrais certes ne pas vous lire ou vous mettre en ignore list, mais le sujet m'interesse et toi Pluton tu raconte souvent des trucs interessants donc ca serait con.
> Ce dernier point ne s'applique pas a Melanome, il est vrai.


Je pense pas qu'il s'agisse de Kevin mais d'optimistes, et là où je crois qu'il y a ânerie, c'est en disant des trucs genre "l'iA a été désactivée pour la demo". Qu'on attende encore un bon scénario et tout, pourquoi pas ? j'y crois pas mais c'est possible et ces personnes là ont raison. Et tant mieux pour elles si elles peuvent se satisfaire d'un bon RPG avec des combats nuls.
Mais le fait est que les combats sont nuls.
Comment veut-tu qu'un jeu avec des combats "pitoyables" (je te cite), par Bethesda (donc beaucoup de combat) soit quand même un bon jeu ?
Je veux dire, même si tout le reste (et pourtant c'est mal barré) est excellentissime, le jeu sera-t-il bon ?
Ça se contredit.
Ce serait comme déguster du caviar étalé sur une vieille semelle de basket, ça fait envie à qui ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Je pense pas qu'il s'agisse de Kevin mais le fait est que les combats sont nuls.
> Comment veut-tu qu'un jeu avec des combats "pitoyables" (je te cite), par Bethesda (donc beaucoup de combat) soit quand même un bon jeu ?
> Je veux dire, même si tout le reste (et pourtant c'est mal barré) est excellentissime, le jeu sera-t-il bon ?
> Ça se contredit.
> Ce serait comme déguster du caviar étalé sur une vieille semelle de basket, ça fait envie à qui ?


Je suis peu ou prou d'accord avec toi, je me plaignais plutot du ton employé pour affirmer ca en fait. T'as beau affirmer que t'es pas un fanboy fallout (et je te crois hein), c'est pas l'impression qu'on a. Ou alors tu te fournis chez gripoil, mais dans ce cas la je peux pas t'aider.

edit : et c'est deloyal d'éditer pendant que je répond, sale raclure.

----------


## Pluton

> edit : et c'est deloyal d'éditer pendant que je répond, sale raclure.


Je t'aime.
Il a quoi mon ton ? Pas frais ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Je t'aime.
> Il a quoi mon ton ? Pas frais ?


Bah ton ton tata la vulgarité.

:sepend:

(Pour une réponse moins drole, je te renvoie a ma premiere intervention dans cette page. Ah si c'est presque plus drole en fait)

----------


## Pluton

> (Pour une réponse moins drole, je te renvoie a ma premiere intervention dans cette page. Ah si c'est presque plus drole en fait)


Le truc c'est que j'ai pas compris toute la subtilité de la fin  ::mellow::

----------


## Pelomar

> Le truc c'est que j'ai pas compris toute la subtilité de la fin


Bah c'est tres clair pourtant, je vois pas ou est le probleme  ::mellow::

----------


## Pluton

> Bah c'est tres clair pourtant, je vois pas ou est le probleme


Pénis j'ai compris. Mais l'omelette...

----------


## Pelomar

> Pénis j'ai compris. Mais l'omelette...


Critique de la société de consommation :runninggagpasdrole:

(Bon sinon j'ai retrouvé cette merveilleuse citation qui m'a tant fait rire : "Pas pessimistes, mais plutôt réalistes ou lucides; et expérimentés pour les plus agés..." C'est magnifique, on en chialerait)

----------


## Mélanome

> Je pourrais certes ne pas vous lire ou vous mettre en ignore list, mais le sujet m'interesse et toi Pluton tu raconte souvent des trucs interessants donc ca serait con.
> Ce dernier point ne s'applique pas a Melanome, il est vrai.


Fais ce que tu veux, tu m'a rien apporté non plus ...

J'ai des arguments, mais on veut pas les voir.

Certe, c'est pas de l'ordre du a+b, mais les gars, on est pas obligé de voir pour croire ...

Dans CES vidéos (pour ceux qui on la flemme de lire tous les posts et ne regardent que la news) ainsi que LES commentaires DES sites des testeurs qui ont essayés Fallout 3, on *voit* bien que le système de combat est naze, mais surtout, on voit que Bethesda continue dans sa lancée de mini-jeux débiles (crochetage), de dialogues un peu lourdingues, d'interface exécrable.

De plus, les annonces successives de "compromis" chez bethesda (à coup de : "finalement, le jeu sera pas aussi long que prévu", ou "on fait NOTRE version de fallout") montre bien qu'ils n'ont pas la mentalité qu'il faut pour donner au jeu une bonne direction, c'est à dire une VRAI suite (et là c'est de l'ordre du ressenti, je vous l'accorde) ...

Pour EUX, fallout est une licence qui a fonctionné à cause de sa gore attitude et de son immoralité. Mais je regrette, je ne peux pas réduire fallout et son univers à un Duck Nukkem ... (même si c'est un jeu marrant).

Donc, je dis que fallout 3 n'a pas prit du tout la bonne orientation et je lui prédit (du moins je l'espère) le succès de "Brother hood of steel ..." afin que Bethesda y réfléchisse à deux fois avant de se la péter sur une telle licence.

Si maintenant, ça choque quelqu'un ... ben après tout vous avez le droit ...

Pourtant, j'imagine que s'ils avaient repris de la sorte une licence comme Diablo III ou BG, se seraient peut-être ceux qui me critique en ce moment qui auraient mon vocabulaire ...

----------


## Guest62019

T'as des arguments mais t'insultes ceux qui sont pas d'accord.

----------


## aouaneugaine

> ce que je veux dire c'est que une omelette, on ne se contente pas de la faire mariner dans l'huile : on la suce, on la vidange, on y fait des compositions en ré mineur. Je crois qu'il faut arreter le caramal et commencer a regarder son propre pénis afin de sanctifier le fruit huk.


Et en français ça donne quoi  ::mellow::  ???

----------


## Pluton

> Et en français ça donne quoi  ???


Bite.

----------


## aouaneugaine

> Bite.


Ah ouais ? Profond ! On voit bien que t'as fait des études de lettres toi ...

----------


## Pluton

> Ah ouais ? Profond ! On voit bien que t'as fait des études de lettres toi ...


C'est une traduction approximative. J'ai pas fait langues étrangères.

----------


## Mélanome

> T'as des arguments mais t'insultes ceux qui sont pas d'accord.


Ouais ... enfin disons que j'étais le seul à le faire directement, mais qu'on m'a pas ménagé non plus ... à demi-mots certe, mais dans l'histoire on m'a traité de parano, de skyso, d'associal, de nazi, de débile, d'inculte, de pro-communiste et j'en passe ...

Alors si un "beauf impuissant" m'a échappé, désolé M. "l'abrutis bas du front" ...  :;): 

Bon, on va pas jouer à celui qui a commencé en premier, toujours est il que fallout 3 sera de la merde puisque ça l'est déjà et que le développement est quasiment terminé ... 

A moins qu'ils considèrent que le système de combat, l'ambiance générale, les chargements ultra longs, les armes débiles et les crochetages pourris soient des bugs à corriger ...  ::mellow::

----------


## Pierronamix

> A moins qu'ils considèrent que le système de combat, l'ambiance générale, les chargements ultra longs, les armes débiles et les crochetages pourris soient des bugs à corriger ...


(je reviendrais pas sur les insultes, on est pas dans une cour de récré)

Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que les défaut que tu cites sont mineurs.

Mass Effect a un systeme de combat moyen/correct, des chargements ultra longs, des armes débiles, et pourtant c'est un excellent action RPG.

Les crochetages on s'en bat le slip mais d'une force démesuré tellement c'est une question de goût.

Reste l'ambiance générale, ce qu'on a vu est pas engageant, mais il reste a voir donc...

----------


## Pluton

> Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que les défaut que tu cites sont mineurs.


Deux choses :
1/Déjà c'est spécial de considérer que les combats, l'ambiance, les armes, les mini-jeux et la technique c'est du détail mineur. Ça peut se concevoir, ok.
2/Ok, mais sachant qu'on a affaire à Bethesda, que les demo insistent lourdement sur le combat et que les préview honnêtes ou non galèrent incroyablement pour ne pas avoir à faire que du combat...

Il y aura beaucoup de combats. Nuls.

Alors si le scénario est merveilleux, les dialogues biens écrits etc... très bien, ça conviendra sûrement à quelques-uns, même peut-être que ça me motivera à me l'acheter, mais dans fallout, malgré ses défauts, on était nombreux à s'amuser aussi bien lors des combats que lors des discussions. Faudra que j'aie soif de scénario pour me payer un jeu dans lequel je m'ennuierai au moins la moitié du temps à cause des combats.

----------


## Mélanome

> Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que les défaut que tu cites sont mineurs.
> 
> Mass Effect a un systeme de combat moyen/correct, des chargements ultra longs, des armes débiles, et pourtant c'est un excellent action RPG.
> 
> Les crochetages on s'en bat le slip mais d'une force démesuré tellement c'est une question de goût.
> 
> Reste l'ambiance générale, ce qu'on a vu est pas engageant, mais il reste a voir donc...


Ouais t'es vraiment d'un optimisme hallucinant (et c'est pas un insulte)... 

Dire que "ce qu'on a vu est pas engagent", c'est la version polie, un peu plus optimiste et moins directe de "c'est de la merde" (désolé ...).

Le système de combat est pas moyen, il est carrément naze.

Le crochetage est un détail mais qui reflète bien la mentalité des dev. (ou du chef de projet). C'est à mon avis pas le seul mini-jeux qu'on va voir apparaître dans fallout3 ... et ça se rapproche de la naïveté ou niaiserie d'Oblivion.

Les ennemis sont moches et mal animés, on les reconnait à peine ...  ::sad:: 

Et dire que c'est une question de goûts et de couleurs, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres ...

Effectivement, les goûts changent d'une personne sur l'autre, mais faut pas tomber dans l'extrème de dire que L'IA de Fallout 3 est une question de goût ...

A ce compte là, on achète tous les jeux qui nous tombent sous la main sans réfléchir ... en disant que si le jeu est moche c'est une question de lumière ambiante dans son salon ...

Je suis pas contre le fait d'être optimiste, mais il faut rester réaliste.

Et il ne faut pas confondre être conciliant ou tolérant avec être permissif ...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ouais t'es vraiment d'un optimisme hallucinant (et c'est pas un insulte)... 
> 
> Dire que "ce qu'on a vu est pas engagent", c'est la version polie, un peu plus optimiste et moins directe de "c'est de la merde" (désolé ...).
> 
> Le système de combat est pas moyen, il est carrément naze.
> 
> Le crochetage est un détail mais qui reflète bien la mentalité des dev. (ou du chef de projet). C'est à mon avis pas le seul mini-jeux qu'on va voir apparaître dans fallout3 ... et ça se rapproche de la naïveté ou niaiserie d'Oblivion.
> 
> Les ennemis sont moches et mal animés, on les reconnait à peine ... 
> ...


Je suis d'un naturel optimiste, je te l'accorde.  ::): 

Néanmoins : 

Je ne peux me résoudre a dire "c'est de la merde" tant que j'aurais pas testé, j'ai depuis longtemps arrêter de croire qu'une simple vidéo joué par un quichon quelconque donnait une vue complète et exhaustive.

Je me contente donc de dire que pour l'instant, ca a pas l'air bien. 

Et je ne vois toujours pas le problème de l'implémentation de mini jeux de type crochetage. C'est a ce niveau la que je parlais de goûts.

Des mini jeux pour faire différentes actions, ca peut être très bien. Dans Splinter Cell, c'était pas mal rendu, dans The Warriors aussi.

Tu noteras que je n'ai jamais dit que l'IA était une question de goût, merci de ne pas mettre n'importe quoi dans mes propos non plus.

On peut aimer avoir droit a des mini jeux impliquants plus le joueur, je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi c'est une tare.

Et me sort pas "c'était pas dans Fallout 2", autrement on va pas aller loin.

@ Pluton : 

Ca dépend du jeu en fait.

Je me base sur le genre, l'action/RPG, qui en général fait un honnête 50/50.

Mais si Bethesda a pour habitude de se centrer sur le combat, dans ce cas la je rejoins ton avis.

Je tenais juste a signaler que des combats mollasson ne font pas forcément un mauvais RPG. (et tout les fans de JRPG me comprendront)

----------


## Pluton

> @ Pluton : 
> 
> Ca dépend du jeu en fait.
> 
> *Oui, tout à fait.*
> 
> Je me base sur le genre, l'action/RPG, qui en général fait un honnête 50/50.
> 
> *Justement, 50% de merdique, ça fait déjà beaucoup. C'est comme un grille-pain qui grille qu'un côté, on le ramène au vendeur. Surtout quand c'est de la marque dite de qualité.*
> ...


Il faut distinguer RPG et CRPG. Dans un CRPG, et notamment fallout, faut pas se leurrer, les combats sont souvent très présents - même si on peut les éviter - et constituent une part importante du gameplay. C'est pour ça que j'aime moyennement KOTOR par exemple.
Traitez-moi de bourrin, mais si un jeu est excellent seulement pour les personnes qui pratiquent uniquement la non-violence et le dialogue ou n'accordent pas d'attention aux combats et à l'interface, le jeu est déjà à moitié naze.
Ou alors faut faire un CRPG sans combat, ce qui serait original et pas con. Ça ressemblerait pas à fallout, c'est tout.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il faut distinguer RPG et CRPG. Dans un CRPG, et notamment fallout, faut pas se leurrer, les combats sont souvent très présents - même si on peut les éviter - et constituent une part importante du gameplay. C'est pour ça que j'aime moyennement KOTOR par exemple.
> Traitez-moi de bourrin, mais si un jeu est excellent seulement pour les personnes qui pratiquent uniquement la non-violence et le dialogue ou n'accordent pas d'attention aux combats et à l'interface, le jeu est déjà à moitié naze.
> Ou alors faut faire un CRPG sans combat, ce qui serait original et pas con. Ça ressemblerait pas à fallout, c'est tout.


Tu n'es aucunement un bourrin, rassures toi, tu veux simplement un produit fini et correct a 100%. (comme moi hier quand je parlais du fait de pas payer 70€...bref  ::XD:: )

Le RPG a cette particularité que si le scénario, les dialogues, et même simplement le système de progression fonctionnent bien, les combats peuvent être éclipsés.

Je donnais comme exemple les RPG japonais, un grand nombre d'entre eux ont un système de combat oscillant entre le quelconque/déja vu et le chiant/répétitif, ca n'empêche pas d'en faire des bons jeux.

Maintenant, quand on fait un action/rpg avec vue FPS et TPS/épaule "a la GoW", on s'oriente très action.

J'avoue ne pas avoir réussi a aller au bout d'Oblivion (le level qui s'ajuste, ca m'a tué.), donc je me risquerais pas dans une comparaison, mais ce que tu dis me parait vraisemblable.

Gamekult en parlait dans son émission du jour d'ailleurs, disant que c'était plus un mod Fallout sur Oblivion qu'autre chose.

Le journaliste tempère quand même en précisant qu'il s'est amusé, que c'est correct, mais que c'est pas un Fallout et que c'est très loin des ténors actuels du jeu d'action.

Toujours aucune nouvelle sur la partie RPG, bien sur...

----------


## Pluton

> Je donnais comme exemple les RPG japonais, un grand nombre d'entre eux ont un système de combat oscillant entre le quelconque/déja vu et le chiant/répétitif, ca n'empêche pas d'en faire des bons jeux.


C'est bon, j'ai compris, on a pas du tout, mais du tout les mêmes goûts  :^_^:

----------


## SteuSteu

Salut les grincheux,
J'ai pas eu le courage de lire tous les messages du forum tellement vous êtes gonflants à vous entre-tuer pour un jeu sorti en 1999 et un autre en 2008.
Bref...
Je vous renvoie ici http://fallout.bethsoft.com/fre/vaul...-08.01.07.html où vous comprendrez pourquoi ça gicle de sang dans tous les sens et pourquoi une brave équipe de devs se casse le cul et s'implique durement pour des emmerdeurs comme vous.

N'hésitez pas à aller écouter les musiques aussi http://fallout.bethsoft.com/fre/downloads/music.html qui sont vraiment bien (ah ben oui on est en 2008, on a des DVD, mais on voudrait de la musique-sur-un-Bontempi-pour-pas-dénaturer-fallout-de-1999)

Et pis je suis sûr qu'aucun d'entre vous n'est allé sur http://www.prepareforthefuture.com/ (vu à la fin de la vidéo, et oui, faut la regarder jusqu'au bout) où un lien sur http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/f...mc_id=041108nl nous indique: Available October 7, 2008
Et j'en mets ma main à couper que ce jour vous serez tous à la caisse du Auchan du coin avec Fallout 3 dans le panier.

Sur ce,
Bonne nuit

EDIT: Oui j'ai joué à Fallout 1 & 2, oui j'ai fini le 1 et oui je suis fan de l'univers post-apo.

----------


## Pluton

> Salut les grincheux,
> J'ai pas eu le courage de lire tous les messages du forum tellement vous êtes gonflants à vous entre-tuer pour un jeu sorti en 1999 et un autre en 2008.
> Bref...
> Je vous renvoie ici http://fallout.bethsoft.com/fre/vaul...-08.01.07.html où vous comprendrez pourquoi ça gicle de sang dans tous les sens et pourquoi une brave équipe de devs se casse le cul et s'implique durement pour des emmerdeurs comme vous.
> 
> N'hésitez pas à aller écouter les musiques aussi http://fallout.bethsoft.com/fre/downloads/music.html qui sont vraiment bien (ah ben oui on est en 2008, on a des DVD, mais on voudrait de la musique-sur-un-Bontempi-pour-pas-dénaturer-fallout-de-1999)
> 
> Et pis je suis sûr qu'aucun d'entre vous n'est allé sur http://www.prepareforthefuture.com/ (vu à la fin de la vidéo, et oui, faut la regarder jusqu'au bout) où un lien sur http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/f...mc_id=041108nl nous indique: Available October 7, 2008
> Et j'en mets ma main à couper que ce jour vous serez tous à la caisse du Auchan du coin avec Fallout 3 dans le panier.
> ...


Dis donc t'es super sympathique toi.

----------


## Tramb

C'est vrai que Bethesda a déjà prouvé à moultes reprises être les champions du RPG à histoire et à dialogues, donc il faut de base leur faire confiance.

Bref, j'espère qu'Obsidian va monter en puissance et nous sortir un RPG Aliens qui tiendra toutes ses promesses.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> un jeu sorti en 1999 
> [...]de la musique-sur-un-Bontempi


Mais de quoi qu'y cause, lui  ::blink::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> S vous comprendrez pourquoi ça gicle de sang dans tous les sens et pourquoi *une brave équipe de devs se casse le cul* et s'implique durement pour des emmerdeurs comme vous.


Moi j'aurais dit que c'était pour se déplacer comme les pnj de leurs jeux.



Et la musique de Fallout 1 et 2 est loin d'être stylé Bontempi. En 1998 y'avait  des compositions musicales dans le jeu vidéo qui n'avaient rien à enviés au cinéma. 




> Et j'en mets ma main à couper que ce jour vous serez tous à la caisse du Auchan du coin avec Fallout 3 dans le panier.


Une main par personne du forum qui n'achète pas le jeu ? Ou une mais pour tous ? Parce que sinon, prévois l'aiguille et le fil pour le raccommodage, va falloir trancher plusieurs fois.

Edit:écris trop vite, j'avais oublié quelques mots. L'original est dans la citation de Ash juste en-dessous  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Une main par personne du forum qui achète le jeu ? Ou une mais pour tous ? Parce que sinon, prévois l'aiguille et le fil pour le raccommodage, va falloir trancher plusieurs fois.


En tout cas, j'attends les tests définitifs de CPC et Gamekult, mais je pense de toute façon pas l'acheter avant Noël.

----------


## Angelina

> Et j'en mets ma main à couper que ce jour vous serez tous à la caisse du Auchan du coin avec Fallout 3 dans le panier.


Le dernier qui a parié un truc du genre a fini pendu par les testicouilles...  ::siffle:: 









 ::P:

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> http://fallout.bethsoft.com/fre/vaul...-08.01.07.html 
> 
> http://www.prepareforthefuture.com/
> http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/f...mc_id=041108nl


Des visuels photoshopés, un trailer vu 45230 fois, un pub ma foi qui est fort sympathique mais bon ça reste une pub ... tu taf chez Bethesda ou quoi... ::P:

----------


## Mélanome

> Et je ne vois toujours pas le problème de l'implémentation de mini jeux de type crochetage. C'est a ce niveau la que je parlais de goûts.
> 
> Des mini jeux pour faire différentes actions, ca peut être très bien. Dans Splinter Cell, c'était pas mal rendu, dans The Warriors aussi.
> 
> Je tenais juste a signaler que des combats mollasson ne font pas forcément un mauvais RPG. (et tout les fans de JRPG me comprendront)


Le problème des mini-jeux c'est qu'on le réussi ou pas en fonction des aptitudes du joueur et non du personnage.

Dans Oblivion, par exemple, si quelqu'un n'arrive pas ou peu à utiliser leur mini-jeu de "persuasion", ils ont beau avoir 100 en persuasion, ils se planteront à l'utilisation. 
Et inversement si quelqu'un maîtrise comme un fou le mini-jeu, il n'aura pas besoin d'avoir un perso évolué en persuasion pour "convaincre" le PNJ .

Au niveau du crochetage, c'est la même chose, une partie de la réussite de ce dernier dépend de la dextérité du joueur. Ainsi, dans Oblivion, j'ouvre des coffre "very hard" avec un perso qui a 20 en crochetage. Alors que dans fallout j'aurais bloqué le verrou ...

Dans Oblivion, encore, c'est pas trop gênant ... les persos évoluent en fonction de l'action du joueur (plus tu tappe à l'épée, plus t'es fort en épée), mais le gros défaut, c'est que pour le coup la création de perso n'est plus importante, et tu deviens ce que tu veux ... (j'ai une partie sans gruger ou j'ai un perso qui a 100 partout ...

Je voudrais pas que Fallout devienne comme ça. Bon, déjà ils ont inclues les points d'xp qui te laissent le choix de faire évoluer le perso comme tu veux (même si niveau réalisme, je le concède, c'est moyen de tuer du mob pour progresser en crochetage), et du coup j'espère que la création de perso aura beaucoup plus d'impact que dans Oblivion.

Car, un des points forts de Fallout, c'était la possibilité de faire pleins de parties, avec des persos différents, et donc, en fonction de leur faiblesses et points forts, terminer les quêtes autrement ...

Un simple exemple, il était pratiquement impossible pour un Homme de rentrer (et surtout ressortir) indemne de Nécropolis sans avoir à butter les trois gardes super mutants à l'entrée ... Alors que si t'avais une nana, jolie de surcrois, il te laisser passer sans même argumenter ...

Un autre, si tu créais un perso suffisamment fort en esquive, tu passais beaucoup plus facilement le temple des épreuves, sans combattre ; en esquivant les fourmis et en piquant la clé du temple au garde devant la porte ...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Un simple exemple, il était pratiquement impossible pour un Homme de rentrer (et surtout ressortir) indemne de Nécropolis sans avoir à butter les trois gardes super mutants à l'entrée ... Alors que si t'avais une nana, jolie de surcrois, il te laisser passer sans même argumenter ...


Si t'avais un perso débile aussi. Ou que tu étais assez bon en discours pour le convaincre que tu étais une goule.

----------


## Mélanome

> Salut les grincheux, ...
>  emmerdeurs comme vous.
> 
> N'hésitez pas à aller écouter les musiques aussi http://fallout.bethsoft.com/fre/downloads/music.html qui sont vraiment bien (ah ben oui on est en 2008, on a des DVD, mais on voudrait de la musique-sur-un-Bontempi-pour-pas-dénaturer-fallout-de-1999)


Bonjour à toi noble personnage,

Il est vrai que les musiques sont travaillées, construites et agréables.

Mais "l'emmerdeur" que je suis te diras que du violon, y' en avait pas dans fallout. Et qu'on peut faire une musique sur DVD de qualité sans que se soit de la musique classique...

Dans fallout2 (je sens les critiques qui vont suivre) les musiques d'ambiances étaient plutôt du style électronique (mais calmes) avec des chants tribaux ...

A la place des violons, ils auraient mis des chants et utilisés des gammes orientales, ça aurait pas perdu en qualité et ça se serait rapproché davantage des BO de fallout ...

Maintenant, peut-être que l'instrument de 2008, c'est le violon ...




> En tout cas, j'attends les tests définitifs de *CPC* et Gamekult, mais je pense de toute façon pas l'acheter avant Noël.


Sur ce point je fais confiance à Boulon, je lierais le test avec délectation ...

----------


## Mélanome

> Si t'avais un perso débile aussi. Ou que tu étais assez bon en discours pour le convaincre que tu étais une goule.


Ouais ... moi j'aimai bien avoir un perso débile qui parle à l'infinitif et qui est rejeté, mais qui était capable d'avoir des conversations scientifiques avec Thor ... :^_^: 

Ah ... j'avais oublié, ça y sera pas dans "Fallout doigt" ...  ::|:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Le problème des mini-jeux c'est qu'on le réussi ou pas en fonction des aptitudes du joueur et non du personnage.
> 
> Dans Oblivion, par exemple, si quelqu'un n'arrive pas ou peu à utiliser leur mini-jeu de "persuasion", ils ont beau avoir 100 en persuasion, ils se planteront à l'utilisation. 
> Et inversement si quelqu'un maîtrise comme un fou le mini-jeu, il n'aura pas besoin d'avoir un perso évolué en persuasion pour "convaincre" le PNJ .
> 
> Au niveau du crochetage, c'est la même chose, une partie de la réussite de ce dernier dépend de la dextérité du joueur. Ainsi, dans Oblivion, j'ouvre des coffre "very hard" avec un perso qui a 20 en crochetage. Alors que dans fallout j'aurais bloqué le verrou ...
> 
> Dans Oblivion, encore, c'est pas trop gênant ... les persos évoluent en fonction de l'action du joueur (plus tu tappe à l'épée, plus t'es fort en épée), mais le gros défaut, c'est que pour le coup la création de perso n'est plus importante, et tu deviens ce que tu veux ... (j'ai une partie sans gruger ou j'ai un perso qui a 100 partout ...
> 
> ...


Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, et je te comprends.

Evidemment, j'espère (j'espère beaucoup) que ce sera fait correctement, mais...

Disons que l'idée du mini jeux rejoint finalement le principe "action/RPG", tout dépend a la fois de tes skills et de tes capacités.

@ Pluton : C'était juste pour être sur  :^_^: . Mais oui, je comprends.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Juste pour signaler au sympathique mélomane qui compare la bande son génialissimme de Fallout 1 et 2 de Mark Morgan à du "botempi de 1999" ( WTF ) que bah .... les nouveaux morceaux sont loin de coller à l'esprit du jeu, même si pour le moment c'est ce que je trouve de plus réussi dans ce que j'ai vu de ce jeu. Faut être taré pour ne pas apprécier ( question de gout donc je vais reformuler ), pour ne pas respecter le travail sublime de monsieur Morgan.
J'ajoute qu'on a pas attendu le DVD pour faire du bon son, aussi.

Et excusez-moi de ne pas me sentir gêné pour des mecs qui vont vendre 1 millions d'exemplaires d'un jeu à 70 boules ( parcequ'à défaut d'être bon, une chose est sure, il se vendra ).

----------


## ThorThur

Mince j'arrive après la bataille...

----------


## Mélanome

> Mince j'arrive après la bataille...


Ah ...  ben, c'est du propre  :;): 

(ça continue sur le topic de fallout3)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais c'est très chiant, fais gaffe.

----------

